# Media  > Creator Showcase >  DC Superheroes Fanarts

## Sansomon

I was casually looking at this forum and noticed that no one seems interested in submitting fanart of superheroes fan mades or really existing so I decided to expose my fanarts here. I'll warn you that they are very rough and you should not expect any masterpiece in terms of artworks because I'm a complete amateur. Yet here I will submit my artworks and art commissions paid I did with other artists. I hope you enjoy.

*Major Force II*



Former Coldcast / Nathan Craig Jones is regenerated after the crimes committed under the command of Manchester Black as a member of bloodthirsty vigilante group known as The Elite and fulfill all his sentence as inmate , metahuman he received from Captain Nathaniel Christopher Adam invitation to be part of the project Captain Atom and do justice but as a hero in fact not a " villain dressed as a hero ." Nathan agreed and also the invitation to serve in the American army as a soldier . Entering the Army of the USA Nathan progressed with effort and own the military hierarchy worthiness becoming Major. Subjected to the same procedure leading to Captain Atom Nathan received the same body covered by a metal alloy quantum and new powers . He then became Major Force II a heroic , fearless version , owner of immense courage and moral integrity of the villain deadly enemy of Captain Atom , and became one of the biggest allies of this in , DC New 52 Universe .

*Powers and Abilities*

Before Nathan 's powers were electromagnetic but now he received nuclear powers of Muon - catalyzed fusion or Nuclear Cold Fusion which made him one of the most powerful beings in the DC Universe New 52 . As Captain Atom , meta - human abilities of Major Force II are linked to the Quantum Field . He is powerful , much if not more powerful than Captain Atom proved ( since the ability to use the Quantum Field is based on imagination , intelligence and willpower ) , due to its refined intelligence and self -discipline developed as Major the U.S. Army . He possesses vast superhuman strength which easily exceeds 100,000 tons range (having been able to beat Superman by three states of the USA and physically beats him in the same battle , beating Wonder Woman and Resurrection Man , physically smash the constructs of nanotechnology Vuldarian Guy Gardner , face , the , Black Fury Lashina and stand toe- to-toe with Captain Atom , physically) . He initially showed the ability to project bursts of Muons for offensive measures , as well as constructs difficult for other uses . It also has a significant level of invulnerability because of the covered by a quantum alloy similar to Captain Atom covering her body skin. Due to their high intelligence , he is able to absorb energy , can collect quantum alloy that forms as a result your skin and revert back to human form of a solidly massive african - american man muscles as a heavyweight bodybuilder and is able to fly . Over time , he learned to design , much more devastating quantum explosions , that Captain Atom , Nuclear and Plasma loaded Muon particles , which could drain the solar energy cells of Superman . He currently also showed the ability to perform quantum transitions through time and generate energy shields . Major Force II is also immortal because of its connection with the quantum field . It has high combat ability due to his rigorous training as Major of the Marine Corps .

----------


## Sansomon

*Tasmanian Devil* 



Hugh Dawkins was born with an uncommon metahuman ability, to transform into a therianthropic Tasmanian devil. His family had a tough time accepting him for who he was, an openly gay, mutant-born shape-shifter. It wasn't until Hugh's differences saved his father's life that he would find approval in his family's eyes.

A joking retelling of his origin implies that he was the son of a were-devil that belonged to a sect of Tasmanian devil-worshippers who, in exchange for the sale of his soul to a tasmanian devil, was granted a magical tasmanian devil amulet as he was injected with radioactive Tasmanian devil musk that was freely given by a race of alien Tasmanian devils.

The defender of his homeland, Dawkins worked alone until recruited into the Global Guardians, then later, the Justice League International, then another version of the Global Guardians. Tasmanian Devil encountered Hush, who was at the time posing as Bruce Wayne. He did not realize that it was Hush. Recently, Tasmanian Devil was brutally killed by Prometheus (who started to hunt down members of Global Guardians, successfully killing Gloss and Sandstorm) and then turned into a rug.

Tasmanian Devil was subsequently resurrected by Malavar when his remains were placed in a Lazarus Pit. The newly resurrected Tasmanian Devil has a new fur coat since he was skinned by Prometheus. The team made up of Congorilla, Mikaal Thomas, Animal Man, Rex, the Wonder Dog, and Malavar held the fringe group of so called Freedom Fighter gorillas at bay while the Lazarus Pit was resurrecting Tasmanian Devil. He is currently in a relationship with Mikaal Thomas , the Justice League's current Starman. The Tasmanian Devil is a reserve Justice League now that he has been resurrected, and was seen during the battle with Eclipso. It is unknown what his status is of the Global Guardians.

*Powers*

Tasmanian Devil has the power to transmute by concentrating his human body into a giant beast like a giant therianthrope Were-Tasmanian Devil. In this form his physical strength Increase The meta-human proportions and he is Able to raise or pressed more than 97 tonnes, it Also Becomes semi-invulnerable and withstand most of the more powerful attacks based on power, psyche and strength but not magic . Their claws and fangs are capable of inflicting damage even in the meta-humans Superman, Captain Marvel, Black Adam and Martian Manhunter. Also he has an awesome power That Rarely use called "Cry of Evil" which is a terrifying scream Can shatter the soul of the victim. Despite Being an openly gay Taz has nothing in his character stating he That Is Being Gay That he is not a "Homosexual Stereotyped" (behavior "effeminate") and even very masculine and manly attitudes.

----------


## Sansomon

*Nuklon III*



Nuklon III Steven Rothstein younger brother Albert Rothstein Nuklon the original old Infinity Inc. Current Atom Smasher Justice Society of America owns manipulative powers of radiation and atomic energy at the same level of the older brother.

*Powers and Abilities*

Nuklon III was born with the normal level of human strength . Slowly however was gradually acquiring immunity to certain types of radiation due to experiences made ​​him the Lex Corp , which exposed him to a massive dose of radiation and granted him superhuman abilities . Nuklon III began to grow and gain muscle is that at age 15 had 1.80 and more than 100 pounds of pure muscle . At 28 Steven Rothstein was almost two meters and heavyweight bodybuilder physique being part of , Project " Everyman " by Lex Luthor . The revelation that his " mentor " had absolutely nothing benefactor of humanity and Steven imagined for him , he himself was nothing more than a " Pawn Disposable " messed with Steven . Depression in the beginning he was convinced by Fury and Powerful-Man that could give a decent answer to Luthor becoming a true hero member of the New Infinity Inc . honoring the legacy of his adopted identity of older brother .Steven Nuklon III not getting anything due to his brother in power. The ability primary of Nuklon III is absorb various types of radiation, usually dangerously high and even prove lethal to humans. He can use this ability to manipulate radiation , even within the sentient beings , to potentially be able to strip the power of other beings moved radiation equal to Captain Atom and Firestorm . Nuklon III typically has more than 80 tonnes of physical force with the potential to raise more dependent on their level of their energies . The power of Nuklon III most often used is the ability to generate , radiate and project bursts of plasma nuclear and powerful energy blasts devastating . A variety of them may depend entirely at the discretion of Steven Rothstein , explosions concussion blasts of heat, blinding explosions , explosions protective , force fields and radiation. He can also control the atoms that make up their bodies and make them slide through the atoms that make up people , creatures or other energy fields turning into a spectrum intangible . If you wish you can extend it a thousand times its atomic density becoming literally unmovable and gaining even greater strength and invulnerability . Might also partially solidify his arms inside the bodies of opponents causing agonizing pain due to Disruption of the atoms in the body that causes your opponents with this act . It is also capable of manipulating atomic energy to convert it into the power of flight and fly hypersonic speeds . Nuklon III can handle the radiation throughout the microwave spectrum . High levels of radiation that run your body gives he superhuman levels of durability and also allows it to heal much faster .



The Control Nuklon III about your abilities allows he to interact with other human beings , without jeopardizing your health . Nuklon III is incredibly intelligent , particularly in the fields of radiation and nuclear physics also be a Ph. D. in nuclear physics . Nuklon III may reduce the radiation from the body, since it might seem like a normal adolescent.

----------


## Sansomon

*Beastman-Garr Logan*



It comes from an alternate future where an adult Beast-Boy/Garr Logan underwent a secondary mutation and instead of being able to transform into different animals now have the power to transfigure into a gigantic, Man Beast identical to what it was for a short period in the Teen Titans episode "THE BEAST WITHIN".Only he would not wear a shirt only jeans in the style of the Beast Boy of, Teen Titans cartoon showing, hairy body of the green beast as the Beast of the X-Men would be enormous with 2.35 m, his body was covered with the green and his powers would be basically exactly the same as Beast and Wolverine of the X-Men. Garr Logan, as Beastman could instead of turning into other animals turn in this form of the Green Man Beast through concentration. He had super strength, super agility and speed, super senses like hearing, sight, smell and taste, claws and fangs hyper-sharp coated with an alloy Prometiun virtually indestructible healing factor hyper-accelerated that allows he to survive fatalities and injuries in addition to the psychic power to dominate mentally beast whether any animal, reptile, insect, fish, amphibian or even alien creatures.

----------


## Sansomon

*Battalion*



Battalion I wonder so "pumped" and muscular as the to 2 feet tall was able to break up Superman the fight if they would be the "Killowog" of Team Titans who coached the all. 

*Powers and Abilities*

Physiology

The Battalion irradiated physiology allows Battalion to survive in space. Battalion increase in radiation in proportion to stress(caused by his own physical exertion/anger), converting it to stronger cellular mass (stronger DNA which, and in turn, produce stronger/denser organic tissues), negating what would be lethal force in order to survive. The growth of Battalion fueled transmutation gives him near-limitless strength extending to unparalleled abilities of regenerative healing, stamina, and durability.

*Vast Superhuman Strength*
Battalion is physically one of the strongest and most powerful beings in the DC Universe. His limitless strength usually depends on his emotions, especially his rage. Possessed with infinite energies from every dimension/universe in existence, the Battalion is in the Class 80 ton strength range, meaning that he can easily lift over the 80 ton limit.

However, this may vary depending on also how angry the Battalion is at a certain point. It is well known that the angrier Battalion gets, the more stronger and powerful he becomes. 

*Superhuman Speed*
Battalion can run up to 300 miles per hour, and jump so high he can achieve stable orbit.

Once Battalion reaches a certain anger level he is unable to run because he breaks the ground underneath him.

*Vast Superhuman Durability*
Battalion skin is extremely durable, his skin can easily resist a Ground Zero of a Atomic explosion, Nova Blast, planet-Shattering impacts, and a blast from Darkseid. Battalion durability also increases with his rage. 

*Healing Factor*
In proportion to stress, Battalion can instantly renew and augment the atomic-molecular structure of the most basic biological component, the DNA/amino acids, from which all the various uniquely tasked proteins, categorized by cell type and multiplied into tissues and organs, are formed. Battalion healing factor is superior to that of Deathstroke's because it is not limited in the energy necessary to maintain this core foundation.

*Adaptation*
Battalion is capable of adapting to inhospitable environments when ever it becomes necessary. There were many occasions where Battalion not only survived airless areas, but has also spoken in them. same as his healing factor, the angrier Battalion gets, the faster he adapts.

*Self Sustenance*
Battalion physiology allows him to survive for a long period of time without food, water or air after he has adapted.

*Astral Form Perception*
The Battalion has the unique ability of being able to see "astral forms" or ghosts. Battalion is able to see Deadman astral form when no one can, which comes in handy when working with his fellow ally Deadman. However, Battalion astral from perception has not shown it's limitations yet, seeing as how he once experienced a whole town in the middle of the desert until it faded away. 

*Vast Superhuman Stamina*
Battalion stamina is also very high, in a normal calm state, he can go on for several days before he even begins to feel tired. Battalion stamina increase with his anger.

----------


## Sansomon

*Tauron*



Tauron son of Baby Wildebeest : Tauron is a demigod minotaur, the son of Baby Wildeebeest, the reality of Team Titans, in which his father did not die in Infinite Crisis in the hands of the Emo Prime, and lived to become adults, and , marry a shamanic Divinity Primordial Goddess of Strength Courage and Domination, known as Divine Beast, and as such has powers of a demigod flaming minotaur. Tauron has extremely high meta-human senses, primarily derived from their divine status, such as clairvoyance, clairsentience, clairaudience and Extra-Sensory Perception. His powers of demigod minotaur are based on your child's inheritance, Divine Beast, some of which are: wide meta-human super-strength at the same level of meta-humans supremes alike Superboy, Captain Marvel Jr, Wonder Girl, Miss Martian , Supergirl , Mary Marvel , Osíris , Power Boy among others indestructibility and invulnerability, superhuman reflexes, hyper-accelerated healing when in bodily form, omniscience on Earth, telepathy, telekinesis and pyrokinesis. As a demigod flaming minotaur, it is granted Immortality. While it may be "dead", he is able to reincarnate. When the physical body of Tauron is destroyed (or abandoned), Tauron is able to travel in spirit and remain in spirit form by an unimaginable amount of time. He can generate a new physical body whenever he wants. Tauron also has the ability to take many bodily forms, besides avatar mortal human form or forms of mythological beasts true with all his powers according to your choice. It also has the power to incarnate in a human host mortal whom he is able to give all their powers and transform the body into a form of half-minotaur flaming giving the body all his powers and physical abilities, allowing humans to be nearly invincible and highly durable. Tauron physically resembles a large and immensely muscular demigod minotaur by reddish brown luminescent red eyes and head in flames with golden horns and wearing a white uniform variation of his Father Baby Wildebeest. He practices a fighting style, eclectic and self-taught, he developed, being trained by Wonder Woman, which combines pancratiun, wrestling, and techniques, combat Marine army. He is a big fan of the UFC, and MMA Fight, and dreams of creating an official competition, Fighting MMA Meta-Human, which tremble the world, against the blows of fighters superheroes.

----------


## Sansomon

*Terran*



Terran Son of Terra Tara Markov with Garr Logan / Beast Boy of Reality of Team Titans he is a powerful elementkinetic able to handle the 5 Elements Cosmic of Nature Earth, Air, Fire, Water and Life as easily as her mother manipulated the earth, the stones and rocks he can control the will from every grain of sand in a desert to design a sandstorm capable of tearing flesh from bone, pry up the skies all rocks of a mountain, rocky missile design in the form of giant rocks, stalactites create animated constructs rocks cause earthquakes and volcanic magma manipulate, create shields of rocky matter denser than diamond, and take on a rocky stone boy that gives super-strength and virtual invulnerability , can also manipulate the air as desired creating from a light breeze to a hurricane, creating blizzards and storms,design lightning, create rain, fly balls and create vacuum of thousands of meters capable of stifling opponents can assume the form of an Air Elemental, can also control the fire as you please create a small flame from the burning of hundreds of thousands of degrees Celsius, creating constructs animated fire, extinguish fires with a thought, absorbing the full force of the flames to gain super strength allowing meta-human -lift or press 50 tons, designing bursts of flame and take the form of a Fire Elemental able to fly and perform the same feats of the Human Torch, Marvel Comics, can animate, control and manipulate water as desired provided to liquefy and take the form either of a Water Elemental or freeze up turning into a giant ice-owner of super-human strength goal capable of handling the freezing cold above absolute zero like the Iceman of Marvel Comics to create Ice waves, tsunamis and tidal waves of water in the middle ground to hold opponents in bubbles of solidified water, designing missiles solid water denser than steel or solid constructs water and finally manipulating the life he can command animals, birds, reptiles, insects , plants, micro-organisms and may command the whole nature of a particular area to fight alongside commanding every creature plant or animal to attack on command, you can enlarge the size and strength of any animal turning it into gigantic beasts, control or animate plants a forest twisting the timber in order to crush enemies with vines as hard as steel or bring forth beasts of the ground vegetable similar to Ents from "Lord of the Rings" to crush your enemies and finally can take the form of any Animal and plant nature turning this animal or plant or communicate mentally with any form of life or one of the 5 elements calling their elemental spirits to lend him his strength and absorbing the power of the earth itself to maximize its power. As Earth Rocks rode it can move earth riding waves, pillars of fire, whirlwinds and water waves as your choice or can animate plants and animals to mentally command takes you to where you want or simply turn a elemental or in an animal that can reach this place. He can also create weapons such as swords, axes, spears, whips etc. of Earth, Fire, Water, Air, and Plants and transform the body only partially to create natural weapons like claws of animals, able to inoculate poison fangs, thorns etc. Terran is an explosion of youthful dynamism and youth that often gets carried away by the impulse and act rashly however it is tremendously loyal to his friends and wants to make all the difference to his mother (which considers only a person who made decisions terribly wrong) not Can a hero.

----------


## Sansomon

*Steel*



Among the characters who have "disappeared" in the new DC Comics is one that has always been tremendously neglected and rolled with the stomach for the "Distinguished Competition Marvel Comics same part of the" Clan Superman "and time was at the top as a member of the Justice League" Pantheon of Gods of Olympus "by Grant Morrison or more black oblivion ... you know ... The Steel John Henry Irons ..." The Return of Superman. "If you do not know that character is African-American who uses a technological armor style Iron-Man whose main weapon is a steel hammer. Steel has always been a very underrated character in DC Comics when they think many think it is an "Iron Man of the poor" so I thought I would do as made with Amadeus Cho and "reinvent" it ... MY Steel has the power to become virtually indestructible Organic Steel won when his body was impregnated with nanometal created by nano-robots developed by Lex Luthor to master it and converts it into a weapon against Superman but John Henry Irons rebelled at the last moment and helped to Super detonate the Lex. Now he has basically the same powers of the X-Men Colossus by the concentration can become a mega-muscled giant of more than 2 , 10 m tall with silver body and pumped (style of the Colossus of the Ultimate Marvel universe that obviously only African American) with organic steel body that gives super-strength and virtual invulnerability. More nano-robots that make your body metal also confer essentially the same powers of Superman or the capacity to absorb and convert solar energy to super-power in an energy field around him that makes him virtually invulnerable as well as anything in direct contact with it, power flight supersonic speed, vision, telescopic, microscopic, infrared, X-ray, super-hearing, mental radar and sonar (the Daredevil style), vision of ionic particles (like the heat vision of the Super only he can particle ionic channel to design eyes and bursts of optical energy) as well as the unique ability to channel energy magnetic to hands and cast a giant hammer light magnetic energy can deliver blows as he channels the whole weight of the Earth's magnetic field in devastating blows. I imagine him shirtless with "S" for "Steel" inspired by the "S" Superman's laser tattoo on his chest (but obviously a different style "S" Super to give character and individuality) a cover and black shorts (perhaps with a belt buckle with an also an "S" style of Superman "Superman Returns" only without the damn underwear over the pants) and boots. Maybe some more details in its Organic Steel as beard and hair cut style of the John Stewart of the Justice League.

----------


## Sansomon

*Cyborg II / Team Titans*



Cyborg II / Prester John (a version of caucasian Cyborg / Victor Stone. Beyond the powers he has provided for his cyborg body the power of telepathy Cybernetics Sage as Marvel Comics and was perhaps the most useful member and also the most versatile of the group and perhaps the member Troops Titans who has the widest range of powers. Besides an unlimited degree of telepathy is also mentally capable of interacting with computers (tecnopatia.) It can detect meta-humans, mutants, aliens, gods and demigods mystical entities outsiders as well as meta-human powers awaken dormant. stores and processes information at a speed thousands of times above normal and has a perfect memory scan. He can "download" to his mind the knowledge and combat techniques of the greatest fighters of DC Comics and use all their knowledge and combat skills, rather than themselves. It also can "save" your mind in databases in cyberspace so that "if he dies in battle" your mind can be downloaded at how many new bodies cloned from the original or how many new bodies Cyborgs if he wants his original body is destroyed.

Powers:

Cyber: Cyborg II has cybernetic enhancements that provide superhuman strength, stamina and endurance. Cyborg II can also interact with computers. Built into his body armor was infrared eye, computer generator, sound amplifier and special programming adapters that allowed him to interface with extensions of the body.

Body Resistance: The nature of the body of Cyborg II provides you with natural armor offering resistance against physical and energy attacks.

Superhuman Strength: Under ideal conditions, Prester John can lift / press a weight exceeding forty tons. If he pushes himself, he may even be more than seventy tons, but not without causing severe stress to his cybernetic components. Cyborg II has higher endurance limits that have floated with updates to their systems over time.

Superhuman Speed: He had a degree of super speed and could leap great distances.

Superhuman strength.

Superhuman Durability: His bones are reinforced with steel-promethium.

Computed interface.Integration of Weapons: His arsenal included an attachment eye laser, sonic disrupter, taser capable of emitting electrical shock paralyzing 100,000 gigawatz,
Sensor systems)

System Thermo-Optical Camouflage: Allows you through deflection of heat waves around her body and deflect light waves become invisible visually and also surveillance systems may go in the middle of a battalion of soldiers without being seen

Self Restoration : Thank microscopic nanobots that make up your body it can self-restore heavy damage suffered by his cyborg body can restore severed limbs or rebuild its damaged outer shield and systems.

Power Shield Sonic: Cyborg II is capable of lifting around a shield of force able to deflect the sound more powerful attacks directed at him and protects him from direct blows meta-human supreme as Superman, Shazam, Martian Manhunter Apollo, Wonder Woman, Supergirl, Superboy and others.

----------


## Sansomon

*Wildsaber*



Wildsaber / Alejandro Montez , son of Yolanda Montez the Wildcat II : basically , is a Hispanic American young man with black hair who has the mutant power to become a Sabre Tooth Tiger or a man - beast feline Were-Sabretooth Tiger super- muscled giant who has super strength , super agility and speed , super senses and animal instincts , hyper - sharp , as sight, hearing , smell , hyper -fast healing factor , claws and hyper - sharp fangs. He can also take a third form of battle like a Sabretooth Tiger Dragon armor armored scales that Giant has all the powers of the way , Were-Sabretooth Tiger , gigantic tusks capable of causing double damage and can open up to bite as a real Sabertooth Tiger / Smilodon claws that allow climb vertical surfaces and power chameleonic camouflage that allows him to become literally invisible ( style " Predator " ) , and that his claws and fangs this way are able to inoculate a toxin that causes damage even in meta- human with healing factor. Disciple of Wildcat / original Wildcat Ted Grant he is a skilled fighter clinch trained in boxing, wrestling and MMA fighting that combines agile and wild fury. Imagine if Wolverine instead of a " softly invoked " was a giant Were-Sabretooth Tiger mutant more than 3 meters super muscular owner of super strength comparable to meta-human Superboy and ready you make an idea of how it is " Wildsaber "

----------


## Sansomon

*Tasmanian Devil*

----------


## Jonathan

Despite your humble op, your pics seem pretty dang good to me.  Nice artwork dude.

----------


## Selena Musić

My vote definitely goes to Wildsaber!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## FutureLabRat

nice choice of characters. gotta agree, Wildsaber looks awesome.

----------


## Sansomon

> Despite your humble op, your pics seem pretty dang good to me.  Nice artwork dude.


Thanks my pleasure ^^

----------


## Sansomon

> nice choice of characters. gotta agree, Wildsaber looks awesome.


Thanks very ^^

----------


## Sansomon

*White Knight* 

Identity: Alan Scott

Age: 52 years old 

History: Alan Scott, also called the Green Lantern from the Golden Age Green Lantern Parallel Earth, Green Lantern of Earth 2 or Sentinel, is a fictional superhero from DC Comics, and the first terrestrial (and comics) Hero to draw Green Lantern, many years before Hal Jordan. Alan is a known member of the Justice Society. 

Creation 
The character was created by artist Martin Nodell and Bill Finger. His first appearance was in the 16th edition of All-American Comics in July 1940 Nodell was inspired by the work of an employee of the New York subway, which directed traffic of trains with two lanterns: one red for stop trains and other green for releasing them. Nodell was also inspired by the legend of Aladdin and his magic lamp. . The revelation was made in "Earth 2" magazine, launched in June in the United States. 

Origin 
Alan Scott was an executive engineer who in 1939 was involved in a terrible train accident caused by sabotage, in which all passengers died and he only escaped with his life. All because this train, was aboard the old railroad lantern brakeman green. Alan found the mysterious lantern, moments before the crash, which began transmitting green light and in, an entity started talking to him, explaining about his mission as a Green Lantern. Scott was also instructed to make a ring with a piece of artifact that gave him powers. The ring needed to be recharged every 24 hours on battery . The powers of the ring did not work against wood. 

Managed to bring all those responsible for the sabotage to justice, thanks to the powers of the ring. In his early years of combat, it is limited to combat criminals of the time with the "help" of Doiby Dickles a normal human, taxi driver, who loved to hit the criminals caught by Lantern. Alan fought alongside other superheroes in the 40s of the Justice Society of America. 

Although they call Green Lantern, Alan is not part of the Green Lantern Corps. 

Many years ahead, he would discover that the lantern was made of the legendary Star Heart. After Zero Hour, Alan Scott gave up for awhile title of Green Lantern, he abdicated in favor of Kyle Rayner, and began using the nickname of The Sentinel. 

Pre-Crisis 
Alan Scott inhabited the Earth dimension 2 before Crisis on Infinite Earths. After Crisis, this fact is disregarded, and he appeared in our own dimension as well as their families. 

During the Infinite Crisis, he lost an eye. and using a buffer. 

Alternative future 
In the Kingdom Come, Alan Scott is still the Green Lantern. He forged an armor that is energized by the Star Heart . Shortly afterwards he was to receive and become the Ring-bearer of White Power Ring of Kyle Rayner and changed his armor from green to white becoming the White Lantern (although his companions prefer to refer to it as "White Knight"). the Alan Scott from the present to be chosen as a member of the White Lantern Corps coincidentally took this same visual used the White Power Ring to regenerate his lost eye and forged a immaculately luminescent white armor.

_White Lantern Oath :

“ Of the Blackest Night, born, The Brightest Day
,and blinded by the light, all evil, will decay,
Death itself, if I do not consent, no more, will avail,
And over the light, of the White Lantern, LIFE WILL PREVAIL ! ! !”_

----------


## Sansomon

*The White Power Ring*

*Powers*

*White Energy Conduit:* The rings use white energy, supplied by the White Lantern Central Power Battery, which in most cases takes the form of white light. A White Power Ring is the most powerful type of Power Rings, which themselves are one of the most powerful weapons in the universe. White Power Rings have the ability to affect and use fundamental forces of the universe, including gravity, radiation, heat, light, and blasts of concussive force. The ring can also create fields of force formed from an energy bound by the users' will. The limitations of such use are the skill, knowledge, and imagination of the ring wearer.

*White Energy Blasts:* The ring can be used to fire blasts of white energy or create weapons such as projectiles of them. The ring can project beams of force powered by the will of the user. The weapons power is more an indication of the user's will to live.

*Force-Field Generation:* The ring can create force fields to protect the wearer and others around him/her. With the cosmic scope of a White Lantern's abilities, it is only natural that the power ring is designed for operation in space. The ring creates a force-field around the wearer, protecting him/her/it from the hazards of the void, including filtration of stellar radiation and microscopic particulate matter which would ordinarily be fatal should the space debris strike the ring wielder at high speeds. An atmosphere appropriate to the ring wielder's biology is created inside the force-field, body temperature is maintained and waste products are removed. Gravitational stresses which could cause injury are stabilized for the ring wielder.

*Energy Constructs:* The ring can form constructs of white energy. The ring is a weapon capable of transforming the wearer's thoughts into physical constructs through the wearer's mastery of the will to live. A White Lantern can create any particular items or construct that they can imagine as long as they have the mastery of the will to live necessary to conjure it into existence. The constructs are made out of white energy, which is a tangible form of pure life, and they exist only as long as a White Lantern is fueling it with their mastery of the will to live. Items created by the rings are not indestructible and are only as powerful as the will of the Lantern creating them.

*Environmental Playback:* Upon request, the ring can recreate a holographic environment based on data in its memory banks. The ring wielder can observe events, but the wielder cannot alter the outcome of the playback. Objects in the playback will appear in the full spectrum of colors, regardless of the wielder's level of expertise creating simulacrums. The ring will automatically end the playback if outside interference warrants the wielder's undivided attention.

*Flight:* By the manipulation of anti-gravitons and directed molecular movement, the ring allows the user to fly at incredible speeds. In space, a White Lantern's speed can be significantly greater and can approach 80% of lightspeed in normal space. Flight is possible at velocities exceeding light-speed. In atmospheres, air friction is not a hindrance, since heat is either absorbed or reflected by the ring's field.

*Energy Twin:* The ring allows the wearer to create an "energy twin" of his/her/itself that can travel far faster than the wielder's physical form. While the energy twin is active, the ring wielder remains motionless, his/her/its life force is needed to guide the twin. The twin can not alter its surroundings, and may only be perceived by Guardians or another ring wielder as a ghostlike image. Any knowledge gained by the twin is transferred back to the wielder's physical form upon recontact with the body. As a rule, a wielder can not create actual, independent duplicates of him/her/itself.

*Ring Duplication:* Most rings are capable of duplicating themselves. Each duplicate typically shares the capabilities of the original ring. Each duplicate still needs to be recharged by a power battery. All rings, as being based upon the green ring templates created by the Guardians of the Universe, are all programmed to be able to duplicate themselves on a specialised command known apparently only by the Guardians.

*Mind Alteration:* Though the ethics of mind tampering may be debatable, sometimes it is necessary. As the power ring relies on thought and will to operate, mind tampering is not impossible. The difficulty lies in properly applying the power. There lies a risk of catastrophic damage to the mind should mistakes be made. A ring wielder can use the power ring to erase portions of an individual's memories. The ring can also be used to beam information from the ring wielder to another. Lanterns have used this technique to share information during combat situations.

*Energy Absorption:* The ring can absorb and store most other energies. Doing so does not replenish the normal store of energy the ring has. A ring that needs recharging but contained a store of electricity could only discharge that electricity.

*Wormholes & Spacial Warps:* The ring grants its wearer access to wormholes in space, enabling the ring wielder to rapidly cut time and distance needed for transport. Black holes can be navigated by experienced ring wielders.

*Limited Cellular Regeneration:* This ring has an ability to heal physical injuries.

*Electromagnetic Scanning:* The ring has a wide range of detection abilities based on the imagination of the user. If one can conceive of it, he/she can probably detect it. Magical effects like clairvoyance, seem to be beyond the scope of the ring. Most normal electromagnetic phenomena are within the range of the ring, including radio, television, infrared, ultraviolet, and high frequency band communications.

*Xenolinguistics:* The power ring acts a universal translator.

*Material Alteration:* A White Lantern's uniform is not made out of fabric. It is created by the Ring whenever the wearer wills to wear it. It automatically appears over the wearer's normal clothing, and vanishes when the wearer wills to return to their civilian attire. Most White Lanterns wear similar uniforms that are programmed into the ring by default. However, each White Lantern is able to adjust their uniform to fit their own needs, personalities and whims.

*Emergency Beacon:* A White Lantern in distress can use his/her/its power ring as an emergency beacon. The alert can be directed to a another Lantern's neighboring sector, or it can be a Corps-wide alert.

*Homing Beacon:* A homing beacon in the power ring can lead one White Lantern to another. The ring can be ordered to disguise itself to elude power ring wielding trackers. Most often ring wielders will allow the beacon to signal their location to others.

*Invisibility & Light Refraction:* A ring wielder can render him/her/itself invisible by willing the ring to bend light waves around his/her/its form, as well as that of the power ring. Presumably, a similar action allows an experienced ring wielder to create objects of colors other than green.

*Time Travel:* Time travel is possible with the power ring, though the further forward in time a ring wielder travels, the more will it takes.

*Phasing:* The ring allows its wearer to pass through solid objects. Which objects not penetrable are not known, but it may depend upon the strength of the wearer's will to live and the density of the object's molecular structure. The wielder can pass through the fourth dimensional gap or dissemble their own molecular structure.

*Pocket Dimension:* Within the ring exists the possibility of an entire world.

*Security Protocol:* The rings can be programmed. They are coded to the wearer to make them unusable if stolen.

*Preset Conditions:* Commands can be stored in the ring to be executed at a later date, even if the bearer is not wearing the ring.

*Thought Relay:* Otherwise known as a telepathic link.

*Levitation*

*Overriding:* White Power Rings can "override" rings of other colors, temporarily turning them into White Power Rings also.

*Resurrection:* White Power Rings also have the notable power to bring deceased beings back from the dead.

*Immortality:* Another power possessed only by the white power ring. While there is a single living being in the universe white ring can channel his life force to extend the lifetime of the user indefinitely making it able to effectively live for thousands of years without losing the vitality, vigor and strength although it can so desire physically demonstrate some traces of age for purposes of relating to older people.


*H2H:* Alan Scott has also been shown as having large H2H combat skills ("Hand-to-Hand" or "Mano a Mano"). During his fight with Sinestro, Alan Scott was able to match his ability to fight and beat him in combat and when Sinestro was defeated won Batgirl / Barbara Gordon who was under mind control of Brainiac.

*Other:* The full extent of the White Power Rings is unknown. Presumably, they have the standard powers and functions as rings of other colors.

----------


## Sansomon

*Redwing of Team Titans*



Redwing Were-Phoenix form



Redwing (imagine like a teenage version and meta-human, Hawkgirl / Shiera Thall, Justice League Unlimited with the same skills, and wild winged warrior same combat skill, fearlessness and fury warrior in the Hawkgirl young warrior Thanagarian with mutant powers, becoming a young warrior Thanagarian with scarlet wings and a variation juvenile scarlet armor Thanagarian of Hawkgirl in a "Were-Phoenix, female" - the mythical fire bird - with powers incandescent and the same ability to combat Hawkgirl combined with super-strength, power of flight, the power to glow and wrap the body in an aura of golden flames, involve the burning flames p claws capable of inflicting damage and even Superman design optical burst pyrokinetic able to cross any barrier protection and ash to the supreme meta-human) and you will have made an idea of Redwing

----------


## Sansomon

*Wylde Outsiders*



Wylde (Charlie Wylde) Charlie Wylde Was the former bodyguard Canadian of Technocrat; Wylde Was in Markovia with Geoffrey, Technocrat, on a business trip When They Were attacked by a vicious bear, Charlie and the bear Both Were Killed in the fray. Faust and nearby Happened to Be Offered to "bring Charlie back to life. Techno accepted and The Bear and Charlie Was merged together to bring about Wylde. Wylde Has a hard time controlling the beast inside him and it technocrat feels guilty for this. They join up with the Outsiders Against Roderick and his army of Vampires. They continue with this team and are framed for Murder. The team consisted of Geo-Force, Katana, Halo, Looker, technocrat, and Faust himself. They Followed Roderick to abyssi and defeated him there and there name cleared of the charges. It Eventually Gained a new member in the Eradicator. They team split into two teams Eventually Separate, But Came Back Together When Felix Faust attacked Them. Eventually They defeated him, But Wylde Died in the chaos. But not Every death is a perpetual farewell and recently revived Charlie Brought back to life by Great Ursa the Great Divine Spirit of the animals in the forests of North and one of the Great Spirits Totems to fight the Devourer of Souls the damned spirit had Been That But at trapped Countless winters had managed to free Themselves and That Can Be dedit only with the help of Wylde and the New Global Guardians. In the process the body imbued with Wylde Was immortality and divine powers shamanic by Great Ursa and he became the Demigod Were-Grizzly Bear Who Joined the group.I the explanation he gives for being part of two super teams could not be simpler. The New Global Guardians are his "job" while the Outsiders are his "family".

*Powers:* Charlie in his new condition Demigod Were-Grizzly Bear is a semi-divine creature with superhuman strength goal on a par with the Captain Marvel / Billy Batson being able to lift or push more than 120 tonnes, its claws and fangs are permeated by forces mystic elements of nature that allow you to cause damage even in meta-humans invulnerable as Superman. Being a Demigod child of the Great Ursa he is immortal and does not age with the passage of time can eventually live for centuries without losing its strength and vigor. He can become mystically concentration by a huge and hugely muscled man worthy of the legendary Beorn from The Hobbit, but in this case is that this human form is his disguise as its natural form is of the Were-Grizzly Bear.

----------


## Sansomon

*Alpha Lantern Garl Rathbone*



*History*

Garl Rathbone was a miner working the debris belt over Daffath. He was known to frequent Waystation, a spaceport in the Daffath system which was the halfway point between two far flung destinations in bordering sectors. Rathbone would gamble on Waystation and while he did not like to lose, he took it well as it was all part of the game. Until he found out someone was cheating him.

After learning he had lost a game because his opponents employed a mind reader, Rathbone quickly got into a fight aboard Waystation. This caught the attention of "the Gearboxes," Waystation's nickname for robotic law enforcement officers used to keep the peace. Before the gearboxes arrived, Rathbone had also caught the attention of Kyle Rayner, a Green Lantern from Earth. Teaming up with Rayner and his companions, Garl avoided falling into the custody of the gearboxes. The group came together to form the start of what Rayner hoped to be a new Corps. However, after a disastrous mission wrought by the betrayal of one member and which resulted in the loss of another, Rayner decided to disband his self-proclaimed 'Corps', took back the power rings, returned to Earth. Garl Rathbone joined with Anya Savenlovich and Judge Sool in creating an intergalactic crime fighting group, known simply as "The Corps."

He was one of many fallen heroes during the Infinite Crisis,killed by, Superboy Prime, but was resurrected by the Guardians of the Universe, Oa, in order, to be one of the newest members of, a new generation of Alpha Lanterns, which have transformed their bodies, and bio-reconstructed, by nano-robots created by the Central Battery of Oa that transfigured into "Batteries Power Living of nanotechnology " capable of self-restoring and owners of super-powers of its own artificial intelligence which is an extension of Intelligence, Central Battery with much higher as an Alpha Lantern "common. " He is John Stewart, an officer of the Marine army, interplanetary, able to give a beating to sweep the floor with Lobo with his four power rings and with his respectable four biceps of giant .

----------


## Sansomon

*OMAC-Kevin Kho*



Assistant Bio-Tech Manager at Cadmus Industries infected with a virus that can transform him into O.M.A.C.

Origin

Little is known of Kevin's background before being infected by a virus from Brother Eye. He is employed as a biologist at the Cadmus Laboratories.

Creation

Kevin Kho was created by Dan Didio and Keith Giffen, appearing in O.M.A.C. part of DC Comics New 52 initiative. He will be joining Justice League International in later issues after he battles the team in their current series.

History

Kevin Kho was unwillingly transformed into O.M.A.C., the One-Machine Attack Construct. He is powered by the all-seeing Brother Eye, a remote satellite that orbits the Earth.

Powers and Abilities

When Brother Eye chooses so, Kevin is transformed into the O.M.A.C. His abilities in this form include enhanced strength and fighting abilities as well as the ability to tap into electromagnetic devices, such as computers. Kevin is mostly powerless when he is under the control of Brother Eye. When in his regular form, he can communicate with Brother Eye through most electronics devices, including televisions, cell phones and personal music players. As a section leader at Cadmus, it can also be assumed that he is relatively skilled in the field of biology and specifically genetics.

Following the destruction of Brother Eye, Kevin gained control over his O.M.A.C. form, but also found himself trapped in this body, unable to revert back to his human state.

----------


## Sansomon

*Beast Boy II*



Son,of, Garr Logan Beast Boy-the reality of Kingdom Come. The "Beast-Boy II / Richard Logan." It would be basically identical physically to "Vincent" the show "Beauty and The Beast" with Ron Perlman and Linda Hamilton. Only he would not wear a shirt only jeans in the style of the Beast Boy of, Teen Titans cartoon showing muscular, hairy chest and body of the green beast as the Beast of the X-Men would be enormous and very muscular with 2.35 m, his body was covered with the green and his powers would be basically exactly the same as Beast and Wolverine of the X-Men. The Son of Garr Logan, Richard Logan, Beast Boy II could instead of turning into other animals turn in this form of the Green Lion-Man through concentration. He had super strength, super agility and speed, super senses like hearing, sight, smell and taste, claws and fangs hyper-sharp coated with an alloy Prometiun virtually indestructible healing factor hyper-accelerated that allows you to survive fatalities and injuries in addition to the psychic power to dominate mentally beast whether any animal, reptile, insect, fish, amphibian or even alien creatures.

----------


## Sansomon

*Tomcat*



Tom Bronson was the illegitimate son of Ted Grant, the former wrestler secret agent for the US government and with meta-human powers feral best known as the hero Wildcat founding member of the Justice Society of America, and Marilyn Bronson. When I was in school, he discovered he had the ability to transform into a human-feline with the look of a Were-Black Panther when he was accidentally attacked by an enraged Rotveiler who had escaped from a neighbor's collar. He never told his mother and always dodged fights to grow to ensure that he would never reveal his ability.
As a young man, Tom lived in an apartment in Brooklyn. One day, his father came to see him and get acquainted. As the visit was ending, Vandal Savage arrived, claiming he wanted to end all the blood lines of members of the Justice Society of America. With disabled father, Tom, turned and fought, Savage, long enough for Ted, recover, and fight with the villain, shooting him in the path of a fire truck approaching. Ted nicknamed his son Wildcat III as well, invited him to join him in the Justice Society.

Justice Society of America
Tommy became a regular part of Justice Society. He attended the great team formed with the union with the Justice League, where he tried unsuccessfully to flirt with Vixen. When Gog God got up and started walking the earth performing miracles, Tommy was among the members of the Justice Society, who believed that Gog was doing when the team was split on it. His father was on the opposite side.

During the incident the Sphere Prophecy, Tommy was one of the few members who were lost. Tommy found some flashbacks in which he found that his mother Marilyn had powers similar to his.

Tommy was for a short time a member of the Justice Society America All-Stars along with the rest of the fans Gog. However he ended up returning to New York with the rest of the Justice Society of America helping his father fight the hordes of Zombies Black Lanterns.

Tommy helped in the rescue of Stargirl, who was kidnapped by Arthur Pemberton, he fought Tigress who called it "Tomcat". It seems that Tommy ended up liking the name and eventually changed his codename to Tomcat. During JSA Annual 2, he had some friction with his father put the two ended up hitting their differences and becoming more united than ever.

Powers and Abilities

Powers

■ Form of Feline Humanoid
■ Superhuman strength
■ Improved Agility
■ Speed Meta-Human
■ Enhanced Senses
■ Enhanced Vision
■ Enhanced Hearing
■ Claws
■ Fangs
■ Super Accelerated Healing Factor
■ Animal Instincts of Fight

----------


## Sansomon

*Tomcat Traditional colors*



Tom Bronson was the illegitimate son of Ted Grant, the former wrestler secret agent for the US government and with meta-human powers feral best known as the hero Wildcat founding member of the Justice Society of America, and Marilyn Bronson. When I was in school, he discovered he had the ability to transform into a human-feline with the look of a Were-Black Panther when he was accidentally attacked by an enraged Rotveiler who had escaped from a neighbor's collar. He never told his mother and always dodged fights to grow to ensure that he would never reveal his ability.
As a young man, Tom lived in an apartment in Brooklyn. One day, his father came to see him and get acquainted. As the visit was ending, Vandal Savage arrived, claiming he wanted to end all the blood lines of members of the Justice Society of America. With disabled father, Tom, turned and fought, Savage, long enough for Ted, recover, and fight with the villain, shooting him in the path of a fire truck approaching. Ted nicknamed his son Wildcat III as well, invited him to join him in the Justice Society.

Justice Society of America
Tommy became a regular part of Justice Society. He attended the great team formed with the union with the Justice League, where he tried unsuccessfully to flirt with Vixen. When Gog God got up and started walking the earth performing miracles, Tommy was among the members of the Justice Society, who believed that Gog was doing when the team was split on it. His father was on the opposite side.

During the incident the Sphere Prophecy, Tommy was one of the few members who were lost. Tommy found some flashbacks in which he found that his mother Marilyn had powers similar to his.

Tommy was for a short time a member of the Justice Society America All-Stars along with the rest of the fans Gog. However he ended up returning to New York with the rest of the Justice Society of America helping his father fight the hordes of Zombies Black Lanterns.

Tommy helped in the rescue of Stargirl, who was kidnapped by Arthur Pemberton, he fought Tigress who called it "Tomcat". It seems that Tommy ended up liking the name and eventually changed his codename to Tomcat. During JSA Annual 2, he had some friction with his father put the two ended up hitting their differences and becoming more united than ever.

Powers and Abilities

Powers

■ Form of Feline Humanoid
■ Superhuman strength
■ Improved Agility
■ Speed Meta-Human
■ Enhanced Senses
■ Enhanced Vision
■ Enhanced Hearing
■ Claws
■ Fangs
■ Super Accelerated Healing Factor
■ Animal Instincts of Fight

----------


## Sansomon

*Baby Wildebeest*



He is a clone Adult / Teen of Baby Wildebeest , original, who died in Infinite Crisis, by, Superboy Prime, created by the criminal organization, N.O.W.H.E.R.E. to serve as a weapon against the Titans, who collected the cells of the body, Baby Widebeest, original created and superior version, much more powerful he with adult mental age, and mental programming, which includes the knowledge of hundreds of Masters and combat techniques. He has super strength, Omega level, comparable to the supreme meta-humans equal Superman, Captain Marvel (Shazam), Apollo Group "Authority", Martian Manhunter, Black Adam, Solomon Grunddy, Bizarro, among others he would be the "Colossus / Peter Rasputin" of Teen Titans, he would be a "gentle giant", educated and intelligent, as the Beast of the X-Men, enjoy worship, and practice, all forms of expressions of art, whether painting, sculpture, literature, music, poetry, and may be a virtuoso on the piano, as well as a "Slash" the band "Guns and Roses," with a guitar, but woe to him who stepped on your toes, even if he was, " Emo Prime "he the party in half without pity , question or remorse, (and I mean this ... Baby Wildebeest possess, vast superhuman strength, the same level, Skaar Son of Hulk .. . he would shoot the orbit of Pluto, with a single punch, the head of the Emo Prime, shooting with it, heat vision, with lethal power, and everything in he, without even scorch your hair from the body without any difficulty, in bursts of fury berserker). In his case, "Baby Wildebeest II" is a naughty nickname, given to him by Panther, the genetically enhanced clone of Pantha, also created by, N.O.W.H.E.R.E. and released by the Titans, which he accepted very wittily, though unlike the original Baby Wildebeest, it is adult, mature thinking and behavior (and sometimes bastards, like Superboy / Connor Kent at the stage that was the greatest catcher of Hawaii or the Beast, "philandering that all women want, Marvel Comics).

Powers and Abilities 

Superhuman Strength: Baby Wildebeest II ,possesses high super human strength, omega level . On certain occasions, he has been shown feats of strength rivalling the Superman (such as lifting a navy destroyer or holding back a DC-10 jet at take off speed!) Therefore, Wildebeest could potentially be ranked among the strongest superheroes in the New DC Universe Post-Flashpoint. Wildebeest has taken on powerhouses omega level like Superman, Captain Marvel, Martian Manhunter, Captain Atom, and Black Adam. 

Superhuman Endurance: As a Baby Wildebeest II has a harder time controlling his strength and has less endurance but enough to sustain holding large amounts of weight without succumbing to it's force. As an adult Wildebeest can control his strength due to his endurance and has focused his strength into powerful blows and tackles with ease. 

Superhuman Durability: Baby Wildebeest II In addition to strength, he has very high endurance, due to a healing factor. He has sharp claws, his claws are sharp enough to cut through materials such as stone, wood, flesh and even some types of metals. Wildebeest also has superhuman senses, agility and stamina. His Wildebeest form is 10 feet tall and weighs 2000 lbs, while his Human form is still huge muscular and strong human man. 

Wildebeest Transformation: Previously their Wildebeest Transformation consisted of every time you feel angry Baby Wildebeest become a giant version of himself and angry. Now it's more that he can use this power to take human form of a man huge black african-american, with a physical, heavyweight bodybuilder, it can take on other "human disguise" the taking of any human male phenotypes of any nation but if everyone has the common feature of being immensely huge muscular men and attractive. If these forms are all "disguises" his true appearance is that of Baby Wildebeest II. 

Skills This Wildebeest Learning has extensive knowledge and techniques in various combat hand-to-hand, and usually use fighting martial art of Krav Maga (Hebrew: קרב מגע, "close combat / contact") is a system of close combat the body eclectic, developed in Israel, which involves fighting techniques, grappling and scams directed at vital points of the opponent. Also have extensive knowledge of survival techniques in the Navy Seals. 

Peculiarities He is an artist who appreciates all expressions of art music, poetry, painting, sculpture, literature it can be both a Shakspare declaiming a poem as a virtuoso on the piano or a "Slash" from Guns and Roses on guitar

----------


## Sansomon

*True Author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of deviantart: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Global Guardians*

*Global Guardian ION*

*A kryptonian carrier IoN entity represent to the United states of America.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Nuklon III*

*NUKLOM III a russian with powers comparable to those of Atom Smasher.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Trojan*

*Trojan A demigod and son of Teen Titan Donna Troy*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*True Author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of deviantart: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Global Guardian Kami

Global Guardian ninja Hybrid Amazon and daughter of THE EAST MOON GOD.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Horus

HORUS A Egyptian god in human form with powers similar to SHAZAM*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Olympia

Olympia the ultimate warrior part Amazon part Kryptonian 
daughter to Antiope sister of Queen Hippolyta Olympia's father was a Klyptonian Space explorer name Jor-el that what her the Ultimate Wonder Woman.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*True Author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of deviantart: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Global Guardian Shadow Dragon

Shadow dragon the dark knight of china*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian LionHeart

LionHeart Original members of the Global Guardians and the Justice League International.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Tasmanian devil

Hugh Dawkins AKA The Tasmanian Devil*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*True Author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of deviantart: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Global Guardian Lobo Guara

Lobo Guara Brazilian Superhero of Amazon a cross gene animal part man part beast.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Tempest II

Global Guardian Tempest son of Aquaman.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Green Hunter

The Green Hunter a highly skilled marksman similar to the Green Arrow.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*True Author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of deviantart: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Global Guardian Dr. Fate

Global Guardian Dr.Fate there is a new Dr. fate among us his origin unknown.*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian The Spectress

The Spirt of Vengeance is a alive in Ireland*



Link to true artwork

*Global Guardian Crimson Wolf

Crimson Wolf Son of the crimson Fox*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*True Author of this artwork Ricky Whitney of deviantart: http://rwhitney75.deviantart.com/*

*Global Guardian Valkrine

Global Guardian Valkrine the German Powerhouse.*



Link to true artwork

----------


## Sansomon

*Killowatt of Team Titans*



*Killowatt* (the "hyper-Electro" meta-human super-powerful of electrokinetic, Team Titans, able to manipulate energy environment, as well as you like and may want to do things like operate any electrical appliance, electronic handle it without just to play it with his will, firing bursts of electrical hands of thousands of giga-volt power that could harm even in Superman, levitate, fly at light speed or teleport from one extreme to another world in a flash of electricity, creating holograms and constructs power, projecting laser bursts through the eyes, generate electro magnetic force fields that can withstand a nuclear explosion, among other things.)

*Powers and Abilities*
*Generation of electrostatic energy:* Killowatt has the ability to generate electrostatic energy that can release body or to explore a number of effects. It is powered by micro-fine rhythmic muscle contractions that normally regulate body temperature. Your body can generate electricity at a rate of about 10,000 volts per minute, until its maximum storage capacity of 10 million volts. At this point, your body automatically stops producing electricity. How he spends his electrostatic energy, your body automatically begins to recharge. Killowatt can mentally control the amount of electricity that discharges electricity, anywhere you have a volt is its total charge of 10 million volts once. In 10-30 feet, its maximum load is more than enough to kill a man. Killowatt can also use your body as a transformer, touching an external power source (such as a generator) and channeling it through your body to be used. The amount of electricity that can turn up your body's ability Maximum storage is unknown.

*Projection of Lightning Bolts:* The simplest manifestation is the emission of an arc-flash eletric of his fingers, which can spread through the air or other means drivers. This discharge, whose total voltage can be regulated within certain limits, travels at the speed of light, approximately 150,000 meters per second. The course of the electrostatic energy, like lightning, does not always follow a straight line, since it can be influenced by conducting substances like metal or other electrical fields. If the target is not grounded, his electrostatic energy will have little effect. The maximum effective range of his bursts is approximately 100 meters.

*Electromagnetic propulsion via electrical lines and Bridges*: Killowatt can propel itself along the lines of magnetic force becoming a wave of living energy and penetrating objects that have great electrical potential, such as high voltage electric lines. It generates light and electric fields around their course, which develops an intense magnetic field that can take you in a flash from one extreme to another world simply following the line conductors of electricity on the planet and jumping from one lead another. By creating imbalances in his field, he can walk with magnetic waves at speeds up to 140,000 km per second, the speed of light. It can sometimes create electrostatic bridges to cross over, although the energy expenditure is enormous. To a limited degree, it can also mimic the ability of climbing walls Marvel Comics, using its electromagnetic field to become drawn to the fields of iron bars in buildings.

*Electrical Detection :* The electrical powers of Killowatt also grant him certain sensory and manipulative abilities. By "feel" the electricity course through the circuit of any device electric propulsion, Killowatt can override the system and make the device obey his mental commands. Electro can disconnect alarm systems, computer control without limits, or overload any electrically controlled system, which is insufficiently protected.

*Electrocution:* The electric flux Killowatt skin is such that, when its electric charge is no more than a person touching it is in danger of being electrocuted.

*Recharge:* When using an external power source to recharge its electrical power reserves of the body, he could spend energy indefinitely without diminishing his personal reserves.

*Electrical conversion in improving physical attributes:* The electricity flowing through his body changed increases his strength, speed and resilience. When fully charged, Killowatt is able to raise (or press) about 10 tons.

*Ionization of Metal:* Killowatt was taught by Battalion during his training with the other Titans troops he could ionize metals.

*Disruption of ability to climb walls:* The powers of Killowatt can also disrupt the electrostatic capacity to cling to walls.

*Localized electromagnetic storms:* Killowatt once defeated Miss Martian, created a storm when electromagnetic located. This enabled him to carbonize the air around her and imprisons her in a dense sheath of carbon and iron. Effectively making a statue around the body of his opponent

*Electromagnetic Manipulation:* An experimental procedure increased their powers, allowing Killowatt store and absorb a seemingly limitless amount of electric power. He can fly, generating a huge field of electricity that can propel him through the air. It also appeared to make the power magnetocinesi to a certain degree, that handles magnetic fields and objects moving in a manner similar to the magnet and can overcome the weakness in the water using electromagnetic fields surrounding him to vaporize the water before he could touch it. He was able to defeat Raven, manipulating the bioelectric current of the human brain to the back of Raven own psionic powers against it. He was also able to detain anyone for overloading painfully fields of bio-electrical synapses that transmit motor impulses from the brain.

*Immunity to Electricity:* The body of Killowatt is immune to the effects of its electricity and other sources as well. So Killowatt can not be electrocuted, no matter how great the tension.

*Electrical form:* Killowatt has the ability to transform into a being of pure energy.

*Electromagnetism:* Killowatt main power seems to be an affinity with electromagnetism, allowing him to manipulate particles at the subatomic level of electrons. Among many other things, this allows him to generate powerful bursts electrical EMPs and see in all wavelengths covering the entire electromagnetic spectrum.

*Electromagnetic Levitation:* Killowatt can also fly and detect changes in the Earth's electromagnetic field that he can use to monitor movements at a great distance.

*Electromagnetic fields:* Killowatt generates an electromagnetic field as the earth and the sun and can generate their own electromagnetic fields. Killowatt can also create barriers that she can use shields to block, repel, deter attacks and defend themselves in battle.

*Gusts of Electromagnetic Force:* Killowatt can shoot bursts of electromagnetic energy that he can employ for uses such as electrified objects, generating shields and barriers.

*Electromagnetic Pulse:* A "EMP" that can overturn all local fixtures.

----------


## Sansomon

*Tygrus*



History
Dr. Dorian, a deranged scientist who wanted to create the perfect creature, artificially created Tygrus with the belief that cats were the ultimate creatures on Earth.

Tygrus was born in a laboratory, created with many traits, including increased agility, strength, and stamina. He lived in a secluded area on an island near South America with Dorian. Here, Dorian trained Tygrus in the use of his enhanced capabilities and even taught him how to speak. Tygrus' loyalty to his father was unquestionable but he grew to be lonely.

Noting his creation's longing for a mate, Dorian's took an interest in Catwoman, which led to her kidnapping. Tygrus was immediately stricken by her and was delighted when Dorian injected her with a serum that turned her into a real cat-woman. However, Catwoman didn't return Tygrus' affections which led him to seek out a way to prove himself to her. When Batman arrived on the island to save Catwoman, Dorian told Tygrus that if he could beat Batman and prove himself the best, he'd win Catwoman's affections. Batman was released into the jungle and Tygrus was then sent after him. After a few brief fights, Tygrus was stopped by Catwoman who told him that she could not be won through violence. Confused, Tygrus returned to Dorian who scolded him for his naiveté. However, Tygrus still remained uncertain about his use of violence, which led to Dorian trying to kill Catwoman, blaming her for his weakness.

Still smitten with Catwoman, Tygrus protected her. This act of defiance caused Dorian to warn Tygrus that he could easily destroy him. Realizing that his father never saw him as an actual son, Tygrus went on a rampage and destroyed the lab that he was born in. However, he could not bring himself to allow the man he called father for so long to die and saved him from the burning lab. Hoping that this new act would win her over, Tygrus asked Catwoman to stay with him but she rejected him saying she couldn't live in her mutated state. Heartbroken but understanding, Tygrus gave Catwoman the antidote to her condition and returned to the jungle. Catwoman offered for him to stay with her in Gotham, but Tygrus believed that there was nothing for him left in the world. Batman and Catwoman watched as he wandered off into the island.

*Powers and abilities*
As a mutated cat creature, Tygrus possessed superhuman strength and speed which exceeded that of Batman's. He was also able to overpower an ape-man, Garth, in single combat. Possessing sharp teeth and claws, he could be a very deadly fighter even in hand to hand combat.

He was also a very agile creature and was able to swing from trees and leap great distances.

As cat's senses are enhanced compared to humans, it was hinted that Tygrus' senses were enhanced; he would be able to track others through smell, his hearing surpassed that of any human and his night vision was excellent.

Tygrus also exhibited a resistance to Batman's gas bombs indicating that he had a heightened immune system.

*Background information*
Tygrus returns in The Batman Adventures #21. He reappears in Gotham after Emile Dorian escapes from Arkham. He once again joins up with Dorian when he recruits Man-Bat and Anthony Romulus in a plot to capture Catwoman due to being duped. Man-Bat, Tygrus, Dorian and Romulus are all apparently killed in an explosion at the end.

----------


## Sansomon

*Red Marvel / Roy Harper*



Roy Harper is a Captain Marvel or " Red Marvel " in one of Earths of Multiverse DC

----------


## Sansomon

*Mirage of Team Titans*



Mirage / Miriam Delgado (a young girl, shapeshifter, she is a shapeshifter comparable to Mystique the enemy of the X-Men can take any look or the way that your imagination can conceive

*Powers:*
Mirage is a mutant who can shapeshift psionically shift the cells and tissues of the body, in order to change their physical appearance. She can turn to look and talk just like any human, humanoid or semi-humanoid of both sexes, using virtually any type of clothing and accessories (even glasses). As such, she almost never wears clothes since she prefers to imitate the clothes. Her control is so exact that she can precisely duplicate even the appearance of the retina of another person in his own eyes, fingerprints on the palm of the fingers, skin and pore patterns on her own hands and skin, and vocal cords to match voices to the point of deceiving the voice recognition software. She is also able to shift the position of the vital organs in your body to prevent damage from lacerations and punctures (including shots). She also has a delayed aging process, it is over 100 years old. As a result of exposure to extraterrestrial radiation unknown skills have been reinforced; She now has a healing factor (which guarantees a high tolerance for toxins), force majeure, and the powers increased shapeshifting. She has shown the ability to grow wings on the back (allowing flight), changing your abdomen to hide small firearms, growing extra limbs, changing its mass to become a small child and flattening his body (very similar to Mr. Fantastic) .

Mirage is only limited by their inability to decrease or increase its own mass. As a result, while it could be done just as a person who was physically bigger than herself, she can not weigh as much as the real person that she was imitating. Although he could keep the form of another person similar stature and weight, and continue in this way indefinitely (as with his own appearance as Miriam Delgado), the longer she keeps that form, the greater the tension he felt. If she kept a form for a long period of time, the length of which is directly proportional to the size difference between the shape and its normal, she would collapse and return to its normal appearance. However, she recently said that its mass can change when it is possibly a result of she increased power.

Mirage can not duplicate the powers of the person she imitates: for example, when she turned into a duplicate of Beast-Boy, she not won her ability to animal shapeshifting. How Mirage still has not shown any ability to take the form of non-humanoid beings, animals, plants, or non-living objects, it is conjectured that it can not mimic any of these without interfering with the proper functioning of your internal organs and possibly causing a Death. The truth, however, about how Mirage, remains uncertain. However, it has from time to time, fins adapted for swimming, and even membranes flying squirrel. She is very good at fighting hand-to-hand and qualified marksman.

Over the centuries, has become so common for Mirage adapt the imitation she can usually tell if someone is pretending to be another person just by their body language. This is also true for telepaths, and she was able to say that Raven was having Nightwing.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Titanosaurus*



*Grexxis Starhunter, the Tyrannosaurus Titan*

Barbarian Demigod Anthrosaur son of an Amazon Queen T-Rex with Dragon God of Platinum Bahamut coming from the underground kingdom of Tellusida he is closest to the Mighty Thor Son of Odin and the God of Thunder Anthrosaur that one can get. Powers: Vast superhuman strength, omega level, comparable to super-human like Thor, Red Hulk , Skaar , Hercules, Beta Ray Bill, Namor the Sub-Mariner, Hulk and others, berserker rage, master of all forms of armed and unarmed combat, master in handling weapons, carries the Dragonslayer sword can destroy even the Gods Dragons, Evil and that carries a fraction of the gigantic power of Bahamut a weapon with power comparable to the hammer Mjolnir, Thor's Marvel Comics.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Captain Moose*



*Captain Moose*

Dineegla Alces is elected the new bearer of the powers of the Gods Animal Totems of the North (The Bear, The Wolf, The Eagle, The Puma, The Moose, The Coyote, The White Owl and The Raven) which confer powers on the same level as the Captain Marvel (SHAZAM!) Billy Batson as a super power in the same level of superhuman like Superman, Captain Marvel, Black Adam and Green Lantern as well as immortality and invulnerability power to fly at nearly the speed of light and project energy blasts Electric thousands of giga-volt power of lightning-like emeralds of the hands

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Furry Lantern*



Kamau Lyons Furry Green Lantern of Space Sector 2814 appointed to the Planet Beast , Earth's twin world. Your Power Ring Emerald allows a vast and virtually unlimited range of powers as creating energy constructs Emerald limited only by the imagination of the User space flight at speeds exceeding light of the universal translation from any language to read minds to create force fields to protect the User from innumerable other powers. Kamau on Planet Beast was a military air force officer training with the Marines chosen to be the Green Lantern of her world.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Max Minotaur*



*Asterion Maximus ("Max") Minotaur* 

Demigod son of Poseidon with the Queen of Crete which took the form of a majestic and imposing white bull to relate romantically with the Queen (NO TRY TO UNDERSTAND "WHY" the Greek Gods were famous for these and other luxuries outlandish and weird) that gave birth to a baby with boy body and calf head called Asterion provoking the anger of King Minos who ordered the construction of a maze to trap him his wife that betrayed he and the baby but avoiding kill him for fear of the wrath of Gods of Olympus in retaliation. Asterion later called "Maximus" in honor of a Gladiator hero legendary grew big and strong, well trained in the Greek techniques of fighting for his mother and thank her benevolent influence, pure in heart. But the King Minos taking advantage of the fear and dread of the inhabitants of Crete and land nearby that he would have a "human-eating monster" stuck in the labyrinth created the story invented the sinful origin of Max and the "Sacrifice of 7 maidens virgins "to appease the anger of the" monster ". All lies. He actually played in the maze where they could not escape and die of hunger all. But that never happened with any of fact for Max that very early learned to move around the maze without getting lost always found them and helped to escape by bringing them to the output of the Labyrinth asking them only ever tell anyone off your savior to keep him and his mother safe from the wrath of King Minos. Asterion Maximus, or "Max" was far from "human-eating monster" of Greek legends was Noble, Honorable, Courageous, Owner of a heart of gold it really been wronged by the legends portrayed as a man-eating monster that he helped while away those who were thrown in his maze to escape secretly . Actually when Theseus faced the Max virtually swept all maze floor with the face of snobby son of Zeus but he refrained to know that hurt Theseus attract about him and his mother the wrath of Zeus and managed to convince him that he was also one good guy. Max made a deal with the pompous Theseus he broke his horns (which fortunately eventually return to grow after) and gave to Theseus to serve as proof that he "killed" the "human-eating monster" may marry Ariadne and finally to "human sacrifice" of King Minos. Theseus would get all the glory for having "killed" the Minotaur of Crete and would become a legend while Max did not care for fame would be portrayed as the "monster" and the "villain" of the story is that the reality was quite different and he was the real hero in every way. The centuries passed and Max being a demigod and as such immortal came the modern age the image of perfection, with more than 2 m in height, and physical Herculaneum. Enthusiastic practitioner of Olympic sports, which showed a particular interest in bodybuilding, having an impressive physical huge and muscular ,super-strength and divine powers on par with Hercules of Avengers in modern times, Max became a mega-star of epic films Hollywood as "Clash of the Titans 12" where he played with a genuine artistic talent (not just with their "muscles" like the "Honorable Governor of California") but everything changed with the return of Kratos the Ghost of Sparta (you thought EVEN that he was "just a videogame character?" Poor naive ...) that still thirsty for revenge Zeus killed fell to Max and the task of saving the Olympus in the process getting the powers of Zeus, Max is now the" Crowned of Thunder " Lord of the Gods of Olympus with absolute power and the bearer of the "Force Zeus" a cosmic power that makes it one of the most powerful beings alive. Now Max will have to address how power and responsibility that come with his new job. But always cheery Max sees this as a challenge and he loves challenges.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Wolf-Sentinel*



Bitten by a Werewolf of, Royal Race, direct descendants of one of the Wolves of Odin who was to become the Wolf Sentinel, now possessed the powers of a god beast as super strength, invulnerability to silver, healing factor hyper-accelerated allowing it to survive even the damage done by the gods and a series of "Gifts" (mystical powers of nature divine ) as claws and fangs that could cut through even adamantium, a sense of cosmic tracking comparable to that of, Lobo DC Comics, and super strength to such a level that allowed him to sweep the floor with Superman's face if the two quarrel Wolf Sentinel became the guardian of all creatures of nature taking them to a safe haven called "Dome Eden" where they will survive when the madness of the human being to destroy the earth

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Galen Dhaelus*



Coming from the distant planet Valdharia Galen Dhaelus, belongs to the caste of Civibelos which can be defined as the "caste of super-mutants" of Valdhari who are carriers of a mutation derived from, meta-human genes, naturally present in physiology Valdhari already makes them impressive in their world where the giant Civibelos are over 5 feet tall able to lift up to 30 times the record olympic weightlifting. On earth then they are simply supreme since for some reason, their meta-human genes, are activated in our world, manifesting a vast array of mutant powers. In the case of Galen, he wins, which powers the sun and allow you to store solar energy and expand it into wide comvert super strength comparable and possibly superior to Superman's flying power capability of designing optical burst at the hands of plasma or nuclear power manipulate atomic particles, quantum level, flying at speeds faster than light, create force fields of solar energy among other wonders. Galen who was a simple woodcutter, captain of the guard in your city now reborn as a champion of Valdhari on Earth.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Night Panther*



The Millionaire Panther Caroso nicknamed "WolfoxOkamichan" born with a rare feature called "Photographic Reflex" as is Taskmaster Marvel Comics a feature similar to "Photographic Memory" only much more rare that allowed him to just observing people's actions to imitate , 100% accuracy of personality traits. He could imitate just looking so perfect the techniques of fighting uniformed vigilantes like Batman, Daredevil, Spider Man, Bane, Ironfist, Captain America, Black Panther, Wildcat, Green Arrow, Hawkeye, Nightwing, Robin and use his techniques to fight better than themselves among other things. Studying each technique for combating the world and analyzing videos showing uniformed guards in action using their techniques to fight crime and studying theory and research Panther Caroso became the newest crime fighter titled Night Panther moved for personal reasons that had led to secret combat crime in the streets as a, Panther night hunting

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Sea Dragon*



Arkeorana is from the oldest civilization existing undersea on Planet Beast. The Civilization of Pelagia in existence since before the Jurassic period in the Ocean Underground Tellusida. They developed a civilization Marine evolved from, Anthrosaurs Marine giants descendants of pre-historic marine reptiles of the family of mosasaurs, as Liopleurodons that the bed of the underground ocean of hidden realm of the Dinosaurs has stood grand when Atlantis, Lemuria and Mu were not even dreamed of yet exist. Arkeorana was the youngest Emperor of this civilization that had turned his attention to the world beyond the ocean when inhabitants of the Planet Beast held underground atomic tests carried out on the ocean floor they inadvertently destroyed a portion of Tellussida. Arkeorana and his good friend of many years Grexxis Starhunter the Titanosaurus went to the outside world out of Tellussida to serve as emissaries of Anthrosaurs and try to talk sensibly with the beings of the surface. Arkeorana however felt immediately amazed by the ocean external and your beauty and vast wilderness and began to wander around exploring it and protecting its people both above and below this when this known as Sea Dragon. His strength is higher than both the gigantically of Aquaman as a Prince Namor the Sub-Mariner and Sea Dragon is invulnerable and can swim at speeds of hyper-sonic. He uses an apparatus developed in Pelagia that leads back that it is an extractor which removes oxygen from air and has the natural mutant power of his race of convert the hydrogen of sea water in the energy and projects it in the form of bursts of "Liquid energy".

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Ultra-Ursus*



Brawny Bear is a veteran superhero from the Golden Age of Heroes Furrys the Planet Beast. He has fought crime and was facing super-threats when most of the "boys" of Furry Justice League not even dreamed of doing it. He was raised by an institution the top-secret project aimed called Project Xenesis genes of the most powerful beings of the season create the ultimate super-being. Brawny gained cosmic powers comparable to those of the Silver Surfer, Invulnerability, Flight Power and Super-strength comparable to the Gladiator of the Shi'ar Imperial Guard (enough for him to move a planet from its orbit) and fought the most terrible threats but as Ultra-Ursus decided to retire and live quietly as a humble illustrator for comics to a big company but the recent "Diamond Age" of the new heroes has motivated him to return to active teaching for the new generation with his vast experience

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Witch Wolf*



Witch Wolf

Mutant Witch, Grey Wolf she has a power similar to the Spheres Hexes, of Chaos Magic, the Scarlet Witch but in case it would be a "quantum witch" because their power is to change the quantum probabilities of reality. In other words, she sees all the quantum probabilities of reality   and choose the one she want to happen. 


The Witch Wolf controls quantum probabilities. She sees all possible quantum realities and is able to choose which one happens, allowing her to manipulate probabilities. With this she is seen shifting guards guns into a large glass of beer, turning a small pebble into a bird, creating birds to freeze time, and reverse gravity, the speed and inertia to save teammate Nightpanther's fall a deadly height, and among other things. She had no limits to her power, due to it being able to control quantum probabilities. Her powers was equally match to Scarlet Witch of the Marvel Universe, which means she was indeed powerful. She is also a leading expert in quantum mechanics due to this ability.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Katroid*



Cyborg Ninja Feline she has the same powers of Psylocke. It's a telepath able to cast a deadly katana sword of psionic energy capable of causing much damage in the minds of the victims by breaking their psyche and cause physical damage deadly. She was a former spy killer just like the Black Widow and Elektra who abandoned his life of crime to become a member of Furry Justice League.

----------


## Sansomon

*Furry Justice League Snow Vixen*



Snow Víxen

She is a uniformed police officer in the past has been the biggest thief of all the world like the Catwoman of DC Comics your greatest power is his keen intelligence capable of perceiving the slightest breach in the opponent and exploit it to its advantage the brilliant capacity strategist and mastery of all forms of combat.

----------


## Sansomon

*Nosferatu of Team Titans*



Nosferatu / Dagon (I re-imagined as a kind of teenage version tremendously deadly of Blade from Marvel Comics I imagine the re-redesign, as more beautiful than a vampire predator would be a "sexy" as the Angel of Buffy The -Vampire Slayer and no longer a vampire-faced dog sucking mango). Dagon is now a "vampire daywalker", which now has powers and abilities of a vampire equal to "Blade" from Marvel Comics. He has a healing factor Superhuman enhanced, which heals at a rate that is amazing and very similar to Wolverine, but unlike Wolverine his anatomy vampire attacks any alien substances (chemicals / viruses) in your body and eliminates any chance of it being weakened or crippled by any sustenance or harmful micro-organism within Dagon. Possesses superhuman senses sharpened as vision, hearing, touch, taste and smell.

Healing Factor: Dagon is stronger than most vampires. He has superhuman agility and endurance. He can jump from one building to the building at the other end of the avenue or jump from one roof to the ground with little damage or fatigue, unlike vampires who would most likely die or at least be paralyzed from a fall as high. He can also move and run much faster than most vampires, and this has been shown as an innate ability to "Vampire Daywalker." Dagon has the ability to cause vampirism in whom he chooses and due to something in their saliva, the person (referring to mortals as "flock" from now on) is paralyzed so that saliva makes contact with the bloodstream (immobilizing the herd to move.) But even if they are paralyzed, it is obvious that food the herd will feel a lot of pain and discomfort. It has been observed that Dagon is allergic to bovine blood, but if he is allergic to all the blood of animals (this has not been proven.). So to feed it will consume, synthetic blood a chemical compound developed by American doctors during the Gulf War, to serve as a substitute for real blood in transfusions soldiers who were victims of landmines. Dagon has reflexes and senses so refined that he reacts before her brain can actually analyze a situation. This feature is also found in humans, but is seen in selectively rigidly trained martial artists (this indicates that Dagon has at least 25-50 years of history). Dagon has martial arts training given by Battalion who also coached all other troops Titans and has shown the ability to hypnotize his opponents. He had this ability when he fought Beast Boy and he was able to force this to revert to his human form. Dagon has an amazing healing factor, and strengths, but none of the weakness of a vampire blade can be imortal.Dagon also has powers most commonly demonstrated by Vampires as the ability to become invisible and disappear into the shadows to become in mist and create sharp claws in his hands, commanding the climate elements generating storms, to become a giant bat or a wolf black and mentally commanding pests like rats nearby, wolves, bats to attack on command.

Knowledge and Skills: Dagon dominated most of the weapons and the most deadly martial arts. It can not be captured on film or be seen in a mirror. Dagon showed he has vast knowledge and an understanding of the bigger picture of the supernatural world and he seems to understand that he plays a bigger role in the world than anticipated. Dagon also know that the world is full of unimaginable horrors and he feels that his skills make him the key to saving humanity. This justifies Dagon no longer just see a vampire hunter, but a reaper of demonic creatures and he will make anything necessary (including murder) and happily terrorizing to protect what he believes in his understanding deserves to be defended. This also gave Dagon negative reputation of going to extremes and kill family members as possible to get just a vampire, Dagon also kills family with a vengeance and full extent of his revenge for the curse of him being a vampire, because he knows that they want to be like vampires vampires and assist in their demonic acts. He does not show much remorse for people who give support for the vicious acts or coverage for vampires. He stated that he would rather let them die than help a coward. All these skills were called, at least from his past and gave Dagon the strength to fight demons, as the original vampire Dracula and many other powerful demons, showing that he is a very powerful warrior and hunter. One of the most powerful warriors and hunters of the DC universe.).

----------


## Sansomon

*Tasmanian Wolf* (Dylan Dawkins younger brother of Hugh Dawkins, the Tasmanian Devil, and like your brother a meta-human mutant with the power to turn into a giant beast theriantropic Were-Thylacine, or Tasmanian wolf like a giant werewolf body light brown brindle stripes like a tiger. With super strength, which allows lifting or pressing 54 tons super agility, super senses psychic That allow he to track the target by finding individual psychic signature and Following it anywhere in the world, the ability to involve fire pyrokinetic in its claws Allowing Them to cut through the more dense barriers, sending a howl psychic capable of destroying the matter in molecular level and total immunity to pain has healing factor hyper-accelerated allowing you to survive fatal injuries and power of self-regeneration that allows he to restore even a severed limb)

----------


## Sansomon

*Wandjina Earth-8*

----------


## Sansomon

*Stronghold Earth-8*



Once, submission of art, based on the super-group of extradimensional heroes, equivalent of the Avengers from the Marvel Comics. The DC Comics super-group of heroes of Earth-8 "The Assemblers". This time, bring the giant World Breaker of The Assemblers the giant super-powerful radiation generated "Stronghold" the equivalent of the Incredible Hulk equally powerful.

----------


## Sansomon

*Ironsmith Earth-8*



Once submission of art with a superhero member of the heroes of super-team Earth-8 "The Assemblers" the new DC Multiverse with versions of "equivalent" of the Avengers. This time the superhero owner of a hyper-technological armor of Assemblers The counterpart of Iron Man in the Marvel Universe the "Invincible Ironsmith". Imagine Tony Stark now imagine if the first armor he had created was just Armor "Hulk Buster" powered by atomic energy and will make you an idea of Ironsmith.

----------


## Sansomon

*Nuklon II-Jerome McKenna*

----------


## Sansomon

Gaining great strength and quantum powers comparable to those of Captain Atom thanks to experiments with meta-gene driven by "Everyman Project" Lex Luthor that gave him his powers Jerome Mckenna joined the team funded by Lex Corp when Lex Luthor reinvented Infinity Inc ; as the new Nuklon. After Lex Luthor dissolve the Everyman Project, McKenna was one of the few who survived. Instead, its meta-gene was activated, giving he very similar quantum powers with Captain Nathaniel Adam. He permanently adopted the name Nuklon II and returned to Infinity Inc; created by Natasha Irons.Jerome began at this time to suffer with a dual personality problem with your I divided into a heroic and responsible personality and a malignant villanic personality. Her alternate personality began to intimidate its unique personality. Its evil twin decided he wanted to become a dominant personality. He believed that if he killed Jerome he would be the one that would be left free to do what he wanted, but when he tried to kill Jerome he was held with great effort by the other members of Infinity Inc. Jerome was then handed over to Batman care analyzing the case of split personality of Jerome found that the evil twin of Nuklon II was actually the result of a process of brainwashing and memory implants which Jerome had been previously submitted by Lex Luthor in all members of his Infinity Inc version . With the help of Brainwave III he penetrated Jerome's mind with the purpose of eradicating the memory implant created by Luthor that generated the evil twin of Jerome however they found that from the time that had created it had grown to the point of be- A lively personality able to impose itself and take control of Nuklon II. Jerome and his double dueled within your psyche for control of the physical form of Jerome. The evil twin was shown too strong as to be able to withstand the telepathic attacks of Brainwave III put Batman was able to show the evil twin to kill Jerome was his own death because Jerome was the core of his identity from which it had been created and it reflects malevolent and ID if he killed his share of good it would also result in their own destruction as a "shadow" can not exist without a "light" that generates. The evil twin laughed put those words when he tried to take control of the body strengthened Jerome's will to be imposed and denied him the ability to go out and take control. Stunned by the sudden force of personality Kindly soon painfully the evil twin discovered the truth in the words of Batman and found he could not actually exist on their own and it disappeared from existence finally leaving Jerome in total control of your body free of his evil personality. Since then Jerome remains in Infinity Inc as a valuable member.

Powers & Abilities

-Quantum Field Manipulation - Nuklon II is a channel that is connected directly to the quantum field, an empty boundless of all matter and all the energy that allows him to absorb, generate and manipulate endless amounts of energy and matter. The amount that he can use is limited by your willpower, scientific knowledge, and imagination. The Quantum Field gave him various uses, and many of which are unknown. Although he is able to use it with unlimited potential, it most commonly uses it to its physical superhuman abilities, and his ability to manipulate energy and matter. The Quantum Field also gives him several immunities and / or resistance against telepathy and molecular manipulation.

- Invulnerability -Nuklon II can generate around your body a quantum energy force field able to protect him from most attacks and makes he invulnerable and any other matter in touch with your body like your uniform or people he touch. This " Quantum Aura " makes your skin invulnerable and able to withstand heavy doses of damage and physical punishment can allow he to survive even a nuclear blast making your body virtually indestructible, highly resistant to varying degrees of energy damage, heat, lasers, missiles, warheads, the interior of a black hole, etc .In certain situations, the Quantum Aura of your skin can be violated, especially by X-Ionised weapons or weapons that are made to cut / pierce any surface (such as the enchanted bullets of the mystical guns of Crimson Avenger, the swords of Wonder Woman etc). Against the physical strength, he is shown to be able to withstand the punishment of some of the strongest beings in the Universe (Wonder Woman, Major Force, Mr. Majestic, Ultraa, Apollo, Orion, Maul, Power Girl, etc.) without having to Quantum Aura of your skin broken. His invulnerability extends to be immune to certain spells and magical attacks.

- Superhuman endurance - The energies of the Quantum field that Quantum Aura of skin of Nuklon II support he. When surrounded by Quantum Aura of your skin, he has no need of food, sleep, or oxygen. It can survive in space and does not need to breathe. His strength is increased to superhuman levels, and he can perform strenuous activity for a long and indefinite period.

----------


## Sansomon

- Energy Projection and Manipulation - He is capable of emitting bursts of quantum energy from any part of your body at the same time, but usually prefer to use your hands for easy aiming. He is able to control the magnitude and wavelength of their energy blasts at will. He can stun opponents with his outbursts on the lowest setting. But in the highest, he is shown to be able to blow up planes (ranging from fighting large spacecraft aircraft such as the Ark of Kobra) settings, tanks, stagger powerful superpowered beings, incinerate a human being until their bones or vaporizes them completely, set off atomic explosions, and the list goes on. At one point, the strength of high-powered explosions began earthquakes (while Nuklon II was fighting with another superbeing in the basement). With the quantum field, it is able to generate and manipulate forces along the Unified Field (fundamental forces). Similarly, he learned to access low energy magnetic force, manipulate gravitational forces and electromagnetism (generating pure light of your body, and electromagnetism manipulated to cancel the radius of powers with a single burst of energy). The Quantum Field also gives your Quantum explosions with the effect of intense heat, and he has shown to be able to melt dense metallic substances and heat things up with what he likes to call "Quantum heat." At one point, he applied his handling of energy to handle the electrical impulses in the brain of an opponent in order to put them to sleep. Nuklon II is also capable of generating energy shields (strong enough to keep things as powerful as the entropy itself might interfere) around each other, and others. She has been able to transmute the strength of a stellar burst of energy, too.

- Superhuman strength - The limits of physical strength of Nuklon II are unknown, but based on his performances, he is far superior to class 100 and is well within Captain Atom strength class, though not exactly like him . To date, he has been able to physically fight and / or cause damage to beings as Wonder Woman, Mr., Majestic, Ultraa, Major Force, Superman (brainwashed at the time), and so on. He is said that he is strong enough to move mountains.

- Superhuman Reflexes -Nuklon II is able to think, move and react at superhuman speeds, significantly higher than humans. Batman revealed that Nuklon II has been able to move faster than he could think of during his experimental test powers. He showed to react fast enough to stop bullets with his hand, and move fast enough to intercept shots after he has left the sniper rifle. He has also displayed a certain level of superhuman speed during his battle with Ultraa. Recently, the New 52 reboot, Nuklon II had a long talk with Flash, which took place within 3 milliseconds.

- Energy Absorption - extreme energy absorption which is the second most powerful in the DC Universe. With proper control, concentration and regulation of its energy absorption rate, he is able to absorb endless amounts of energy to make a quantum leap through time. There is almost no form of energy that Nuklon II is unable to absorb. New in the universe 52 he absorbed a nuclear bomb. However, often he has happened when he had to absorb large amounts of energy that he unwittingly makes quantum leaps through time and space.

- Techno-Interface - He has also shown the ability to telepathically interface with binary code computer networks.

- Matter Manipulation - He showed ability to manipulate the cohesive force to create "protomatter". At the time, he showed ability to transmute solid objects, similar to Firestorm, having transmuted the arrow Green Arrow in butterflies and a gun in a spaceship toy. He used his ability to affect matter on an atomic scale to transform Maul and Engineer back in their human forms. Depending on the situation, it appears as though this ability is used by instinct or some level of concentration. At one point, he was able to create a universe in the quantum field. New in the universe 52 he was able to turn two fighter jets in feathers.

- Time Travel - Through great concentration and effort, he is able to travel forward in time (without the aid of Quantum Leap) for a limited period before returning to the present (about a week before maximum).

- Flight - Ability to fly at supersonic speeds (speeds the escape velocity of the Earth or larger) in an atmosphere and at sub-light speeds (more than half the speed of light) in interstellar space and to travel interstellar distances. However, the Nuklon II claims he can overcome the speed of light, if he wants.

- Enhance abilities - Because the quantum field is based on his willpower, he has the ability to improve their superhuman abilities. So far, he has shown may increase his physical strength, the magnitude of their energy blasts, its flight speed, your senses (mostly hearing), and resistance (during a battle in which it was weak).

- Military Experience - has military training of Naval US Mariners Corps of USA in covert operations, military weaponry (mostly firearms), strategy and hand-to-hand combat (possibly based on MAC training). Jerome McKenna also has strong survival instincts derived from their experiences during the Gulf War.

----------


## Sansomon

*Young Frankenstein*



Young Frankenstein was, at one time, a member of the Teen Titans in-between the events of Infinite Crisis and One Year Later. A picture of him clearly shows him as a younger version of the famous Frankenstein, another DC Comics character based on the famous monster and a member of the Seven Soldiers of Victory. What the connection is between the two has yet to be explained.

He finally made an appearance during the World War III event where he and the other Teen Titans tried to help stop a rampaging Black Adam. Young Frankenstein grabs Black Adam, who then rips off his arms. At that point the Titans leave their wounded to the care of rapidly approaching Greek authorities. J'onn J'onzz, disguised as a medical worker, goes into Young Frankenstein's mind and learns that he's still alive and in great pain. In his last moments, J'onn soothes his mind until he finally dies.

 As his remains were being carried away in a helicopter, the helicopter was struck by lightning and reanimated Young Frankenstein. But his body was blown to the bits, and the individual pieces began moving on their own, killing anyone in their path for new flesh. Young Frankenstein was finally able to pull himself back together in Albania, and is now walking on the bottom of the Ionian Sea with a need for revenge.

He is one of the imprisoned heroes forced to fight in the Darkseid Tournament. He manages to make it to Round Two of the tournament where he is eventually beaten by Hardrock, who rips his limbs off. His is reanimated though and is one of the young heroes whom Miss Martian is reversing the brainwashing. When the deed is done, he along with the other heroes defeat the Members of the Terror Titans. He is takeen back to Titans Tower but declines the invitation to rejoin the team.

Mental Note : Well ... I would leave this drawing as the ultimate tribute to a deceased member of the Teen Titans ... = (

That's right ... deceased ... in the new DCU After Reboot.And apparently there is no comics writer interested or with the minimum intention to bring back him, Baby Wildebeest, Pantha, Red Star, The Team Titans and all those characters who died of brutal, gratuitous and cruel way the titles of Titans in the last years... 

This is the "Young Frankenstein" who died in a barbaric way in the hands of the psychopathic Black Adam mortal enemy of Marvel Family  and  Captain Marvel / Billy Batson (you know ... that kid yelling "SHAZAM!" And turns a superhero almost as powerful as Superman) and ... in comics lately they have gotten heavier with the "evil" of super-villains ... Black Adam was literally a monster in the way he acted ... See with your own eyes:

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__...enstein_01.jpg

http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/...kenstein_1.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ecQs8DYHiT...ankenstein.jpg



Okay that Black Adam "has the power of Shazam" has the same power of Captain Marvel but unlike Billy Batson "no qualms" ... "But wait a bit?" START THE ARMS OF A GUY, SUPER-STRONG AND INVULNERABLE ??? I know the picture until he "makes fun" and says "The Frankenstein monster mythological was made of 'human parts' ... maybe it does not apply to you?" But, wait ... ? Have you seen Solomon Grundy Justice League Unlimited? Think a bit on it and you will make an idea of ​​physical strength and endurance of the body of Young Frankenstein which is nothing more than a version of the good teen of Solomon Grundy! It took the mace of Hawkgirl is made of a metal alloy capable of killing a God-Monster of Space to kill him permanently. Comes And a screenwriter suitcase and makes Black Adam's nothing to do with this Young Frankenstein? Why not take advantage and he crushes the head of Superman, Batman to pieces and explodes with a lightning Wonder Woman? Just because he has super strength on par with Superman he "can" to do this and ready ? Make me laugh!  It is a justification almost as ridiculous as the one used in "punches in reality" the Superboy Prime ...  And that's not even the worst ... Final Crisis they did Young Frankenstein to be torn to pieces in a fight against one Hardrock superhero supporting cover of The Thing from Marvel Comics who appeared in the Superboy stories when he lived in Hawaii. Have pity. It was as if to say "you two are two stubble superhero that does not make the slightest fault but we have to choose one to escape alive ... so sorry Frank but the supporting cast of characters linked to Superman ... worth more then. Hardrock slays him .. ".

http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/...850-frank4.jpg

http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/...851-frank5.jpg



Ok he "resuscitate" but that's not the point. What I want to emphasize is that the circumstances of his "death" and "subsequent resurrection" were a brutality that really shocked me ...But the point is that for some time now the villains turned true "demons." I regret that. I resent that. I miss the time when super-villains were not evil creatures as well but just a bunch of troublemakers and picks with plans absurd and outlandish and crazy inventions able to freeze the sun as the old cartoon of the Super Friends and the heroes could always beat them without ever needing to kill them like Superman with General Zod is in the movie "Man of Steel" having to be "ugly, evil, and who like to kill" ... Sad...

----------


## Sansomon

*Bestial*



Another superhero of Earth-8 member team of super-heroes equivalents of the Avengers,of the DC Universe, The Assemblers this time it is the equivalent superhero, of Beast / Hank McCoy superhero "Neo Human "(or" mutant ") former member of the super group of" Neo-Humans "of Earth-8" Geno-Man "and current member of Assemblers Bestial. While the Beast began as a human with feet gorilla later became a man beast furry blue gorilla and underwent a secondary mutation that made him a furry blue man-lion Bestial has mutated that made him a man-gorilla lion, furry red . He is the scientific genius humorist irreparable , super-strong, super-agile with a hyper-accelerated healing factor of Assemblers

----------


## Sansomon

*Victory*

Victory african American version of  Captain America of Avengers of super-group of Earth-8 of the DC Universe "The Assemblers"

----------


## Sansomon

*Ajax the Great*



Ajax the Great Olympian demi-god Ares son who fought in the Trojan War, Achilles aside the counterpart of Earth-8 new DC Multiverse, the super-team The Assemblers of Hercules Avengers

----------


## Sansomon

*Silver Sorceress*



Well this do the artwork of a former member of the JLI and original member of The Assemblers who died at the end of the titles Justice League International. The “Feiticeira de Prata” or “Silver Sorceress” from Assemblers. However as the DC universe was “rebooted” the end of the mini-series “Flashpoint” and in my characters I command the Silver Sorceress not only returned to live as revived his whole dead world .The Silver Sorceress the first time that appeared was of If a mutant “sorceress of chaos” as powerful as Wanda Maximoff the Scarlet Witch of the Avengers with the same exact mutant powers to create “spheres Hexes” and control the magic of chaos and use it for a virtually unlimited range of powers that allow she to face the Scarlet Witch in absolute equality of powers. At the stage of JLI however they “disconsider” this and determined that she was a true sorceress like Zatanna user of white magic and a powerful mage though not “unbeatable” with a physical disability to have “monochromatic vision” and can only see in black and white and unable to distinguish colors with vision . My version of Silver Sorceress, is one Mutant Witch, possessing both the mutant gene, as talent for magic. Initially his powers were handling the probabilities and can create surreal events that had not many chances to happen alone. She was able to deflect objects and attacks, create flash fire or rust metals, and other unlikely events.



Later, his powers have evolved to colossal levels when Silver Sorceress was shown able to control the energy of Chaos (one of the most powerful forms of energy) and through his magic, she used to control such power, which became the Magic of Chaos: A source of power she used to change all reality.



Silver Sorceress is so powerful that she is able to raise the dead, as she did with his world destroyed by a nuclear holocaust and herself who had died facing the villain Extremist Dreamslayer as well as all his team mates “The Assemblers” , can erase beings of the existence or create life from nothing.



She is said that his power is capable of infinite and unimaginable events, so much that the villain Extremist Lord Havok desire to have for he that power.



In addition to these powers, she also features the intermediate level of Magic teachings taught by Doctor Enygma the Sorcerer Supreme of Earth-8 and her guardian: the elderly Witch Amanda Halliwell, being able to fly, teleport, generate force fields, control gravity , magnetism, the speed of people or objects, inertia, light, heat, time, space, atomic particles that make up matter, channel your energy and project plasma blasts, transmute people, objects, vehicles or creatures what they want (from a rock an eagle, a T-Rex in a lizard, a Dragon in a cockroach a skyscraper in mercury, a platoon of marines soldiers using heavy weapons in a, lot of men, dressed in Hawaiian shirts, with slippers and sunglasses and holding beer cans instead of automatic rifles, jet air fighters in giant paper airplanes and heavy tanks in gigantic constructions made of lego kit form), “Destroy and Rebuild” the own reality and also the powers of clairvoyant, astral projection, create any supernatural creature that your mind can conceive of several other skills, giving she a range of unimaginable power their spells. More recently she started to have the ability to manipulate minds and also pyrokinesis and telekinesis, as we can see when she uses her power against the “Havokbots” of Lord Havok.



Silver Sorceress was coached by Arrowstar and Victory in hand-to-hand combat, and also learned combat strategies, becoming a great strategist, and is the nexus of the original universe of Earth-8, in which all the same is attached to she. Silver Sorceress also has the ability to take advantage of telepathy, and among others psychic powers.

----------


## Sansomon

*Mighty Adam II*



The Young Adam Bentley of Dakota City was especially chosen by SHAZAM Gods with a very special purpose. He would be the mortal destined to undo all harm done by Black Adam down through the ages and serve as a cosmic balance for Teeth-Adam becoming the Mighty Adam II. Born in Dakota streets, former gang member before the "Big Bang" that gave meta-human powers most of the city's youth, was arrested for a crime he did not commit. Taken to Eternity Rock by Billy Batson the SHAZAM under the Wizard Shazam orders Adam they receive the supply of power to clear his name and have a new life and a new beginning that could erase the macules of your past and embrace a grand future as new mortal carrier of power of SHAZAM! in the mortal world and the one that according to Solomon's prophecy was destined to break all evil done by Black Adam down through the ages and definitely defeat the villain something that neither Billy Batson was given the power to do. Adam did not know what to think. He was not an naive boy equal Billy Batson being a street gang former member of boy he had a malice and a sense for when things did not seem right and that "they were shitting" with it much higher than that of Billy and to him that stuff just does not make sense or glued. Billy then asked to speak to Adam in particular and spoke to him about how he had become SHAZAM and doubts he had felt at the beginning of put as simply went because I felt it was the right thing to do. Adam thought a little about it. What did he have to lose? A life in jail for a crime he did not commit? Live forever in doubt if he would wake up in his cell or kill him in a "file burning"? He decided to accept kind of on the back foot. Nothing could be worse than what he already lived. Subject to the approval of SHAZAM Gods so he was invested with the powers of SHAZAM by Wizard making he the most new mortal carrier power SHAZAM becoming the Mighty Adam II. At first, Adam Bentley began working as a hero of rent, if they paid him well. Thus it began doing double with his best-known partner, the Green Arrow. He is at this time that he created with the power of SHAZAM your Blue uniform with a lightning chest.

Was working as a hero Adam met the New Justice League International and so joined a group he had created, which had the participation of heroes like Batman and Martian Manhunter. He also met the team called "Outlaws" was shown on the line, DC New 52. He was still wearing his blue uniform. From there, Adam was already performing as a real hero.

Also it was with merits he joined the Justice League International, with a small part to help the heroine Fire. Mighty Adam II was also called upon to make double with the new Green Arrow.

When the Prison of Belle Reve was attacked and his prisoners fled, Adam was one of the first to be called by Superman and Batman to compose the new formation of the Justice League, invitation was accepted.

Trinity War, Adam even thought to be on the side of the JLA, but did not last long your idea of ​​becoming a puppet of the trinity of sin. He came to the conclusion that this would not be good for him. Mary Marvel and Cyborg even tried to persuade him, but he refused. When the attack forces, led by Superman, decided to attack, Adam decided to join once the Justice League United. He also received help from his friend Green Arrow.

After Trinity War, Mighty Adam II assumed leadership of the Justice League United, a superhero group that operated globally, combating international villains. He was the team led by Adam who discovered the first outbreaks of Darkseid invasion. He also participated in the fight against Doomsday, and the final attack of the Black Lanterns. Mighty Adam II recently joined the staff of the New Justice League International by identify with the ideals of the team. He helped in the battle against the new version of Eclipso. Recently he changed his uniform from blue to white to not get too much like "one another scout blue".

Powers and Abilities
Power of the Egyptian gods: Mighty Adam II was granted the powers of the Egyptian gods by the Wizard Shazam. Unlike other family members, instead of deriving their own skills Shazam the Mighty Marvel Adam II powers are taken directly from the Egyptian Gods when he utters the magic word "SHAZAM!". When Mighty Adam II speaks the name of the wizard that gave the powers originally Teeth-Adam, it becomes the avatar of the Egyptian gods, known as "Mighty Adam II".

Mighty Adam II also has the ability to share their power with others he chooses (eg pronouncing the name "Mighty Adam") as well as other members of the Marvel Family.

S for the Vigor of Sekhmet- Sekhmet granted protection against extreme physical abuse. Sekhmet also grants Mighty Adam II the ability to survive without eating, breathing or sleeping.

Self Sustenance While as Mighty Adam II, Adam did not need to eat. sleep or breathe. The divine energies that transform your body in the most powerful avatar on Earth is enough to sustain your body. Sekhmet, who also shares the same powers as Mighty Adam II (but from different sources), we saw that he was able to survive through the universe on his return to Earth, which took 5000 years to accomplish.

Super-Human resistance - The divine energies Mighty Adam II of the body do not require you stop to rest and avoid any kind of toxins fatigue built high resistance in your body granting virtually inexhaustible amounts of resistance no matter how strenuous physical activity, he was involved.

H to the strength of Horus: the strongest of the gods. Gives Mighty Adam II "the ability to possess the almost limitless superhuman strength of Horus", which is often compared and rivals that of Superman. As such, the strength of Mighty Adam II is the highest level and is sufficiently large enough that it allows up / move / incredibly huge and heavy objects or possibly on a global scale or higher with little effort. Mighty Adam II is so strong that at one point in time he was able to fight off the entire Justice League.

----------


## Sansomon

Super-Human strengthening - Mighty Adam II has the ability to lift over 100 tons with minimal effort and fought first-rate beings, like Wonder Woman and Superman as well. The boundaries of the Mighty Adam II strength are unknown.

A for wisdom of Akhenaten The Akhenaten's wisdom gives Mighty Adam II great knowledge and a photographic memory. Akhenaten is really able to talk to Adam during their time of need. The Akhenaten's wisdom also makes Mighty Adam II omni-linguistic that enables you to speak and understand any language and makes him a very skilled war strategist.

Super-Human knowledge many meta-humans possess knowledge and superintelligence Mighty Adam II has a vast amount of knowledge about facts that were not found previously. Powerful Adam II is able to make assumptions about matters that he did not know before, but is able to respond with incredible precision.

Clairvoyance - Mighty Adam II is able to change disadvantages into advantages, even if he is not fully aware of the situation at hand.

Hypnosis - Mighty Adam II is able to hypnotize opponents, but he does not work in people who are in a very strong mind.

Omni-Linguistic - Mighty Adam II has the ability to speak any language and can communicate with aliens.

Z for Zephyr speed: Zephyr grants Mighty Adam II the ability to fly and move at incredible speeds. While in Atmosphere Mighty Adam II Land is able to reach speeds of Mach 10. Mighty Adam II can not compete with the speed of Flash, but was told that he is able to run at speeds of Mach 500. (Although he has been stated that Mighty Adam II can run faster than that, because at the time the Flash was stealing his speed).

Speed ​​Super-Human -Mighty Adam II is able to move at incredible speeds and is able to move so fast that it can seem invisible to the human eye. The Speed ​​Mighty Adam II is said to be able to overcome even the Superman. Mighty Adam II is also able to use that speed to increase the processes in which he thinks. This gives you a great advantage as he is able to become fully aware of your surroundings in a matter of seconds.

Flight- The power of Zephyr grants Mighty Adam II the magical ability to defy gravity. With this ability, he is able to travel through space and through the Earth's atmosphere at an incredible rate.

A is for the power of Amon-Rá, the oldest and most powerful of the gods. This grants the Mighty Adam II magic resistance and lightning that change Adam Bentley in Mighty Adam II. He used the lightning as a weapon before, when he dodges - allowing you to attack an enemy. Powerful Adam II also said that with this power also comes the "Wrath of Amon-Rá."

Resistance Magic Power of Amon-Ra gives Mighty Adam II resistance against magic and only of the highest order magic can hurt he.

Body Enhancement - When Mighty Adam II utters the magic word Shazam it gets muscles as well as the height added to an adult form of "God."

Teleportation - With the power of Amon-Rá, Mighty Adam II has the ability to carry into eternity Stone from wherever he is.

Witchcraft - Mighty Adam II is a being of pure ancient magic. This gives he the ability to withstand the negative effects of magic.

Healing- Although Mighty Adam II has the power of the gods, can make he ill. Powerful Adam II is able to call the lightning that gives him his powers in order to heal your body if he is injured. The Mighty Adam II of healing factor is also a divine level and is able to heal itself from almost all injuries in an incredible amount of time.

M is for the courage to Machiste, which gives you an inner strength and confidence.

Invulnerability - Mighty Adam II is practically invulnerable to all forms of evil. Your damage resistance is equal to that of Superman but he does not share his weakness to kryptonite and magic.

Inner Strength Super-Human machiste the powers also grant the Mighty Adam II with incredible inner strength that gives an indomitable confidence and courage to not back down from any challenge, no matter how bleak the circumstances.

The Osiris Power
Powerful Adam recently acquired the power of Osiris, which gives you the power over nature, and telekinesis. Isis could also increase his divine powers as are granted to him by the Egyptian gods.

Telekinesis

Nature of control

Elements of Climate Control

Although the powers of Shazam and Mighty Adam II are very similar, the differences between them are the Mighty Adam II powers are derived from the Egyptian gods rather than those of Greece and unlike Billy Batson Adam Bentley rarely reverses in their identity mortal.

Weaknesses

High Order Magic: Although abilities of the Mighty Adam II give you a resistance to most magic, the magic of a high order does not have the ability to hurt you. He would take be of the highest High Order Magic being required to affect he. A being like The Spectre.

Lightning: As we saw in the case of Billy Batson, lightning has the ability to turn Mighty Adam II back into his mortal form.

Wanted for Justice: Adam Bentley is still wanted by police on charges of having committed a crime he did not commit of receiving and selling drugs. Even though innocent he still has to hide his identity for fear of being arrested like a criminal by other heroes.

Skills

Criminology: Being a hero rental selling their services to those who best pay him meant that Adam developed great skills as a criminal, private investigator and lawyer.

Multilingualism: Although the god like powers that run through Mighty Adam II him of the ability of Omni-linguistic saw Mighty Adam II speak Egyptian, as well as in English British, French, Spanish, Arabic, Russian and Chinese.

----------


## Sansomon

*Bluejay*



This time it's more a member of the super team of Earth-8 "The Assemblers" former member of the Justice League International Bluejay / Jay Abrams superhero equivalent of Wasp of the Marvel Universe Avengers a scientist capable of shrink, grow, wings of bird and project sonic blasts able to paralyze the nerve center of the opponents immobilizing them but without killing them at minimum power while the maximum can cause cardiac respiratory arrest. Simple and practical.

----------


## Sansomon

*Jack B.Quick*



Jack B.Quick of Earth-8 of the new DC Multiverse supergroup "The Assemblers" is a super speedster equal to Quicksilver of The Avengers

----------


## Sansomon

*The Phantasm*



Another artwork of a superhero, member of super-team of heroes of Earth-8 of Universe DC of equivalent of the Avengers of Marvel Universe The Assemblers this time is the equivalent of android The Vision of the Avengers, the DC Universe alien extradimensional able to become intangible or super dense gaining super strength, able to partially solidify its members of the body inside the bodies of opponents causing immense agony, owner of invulnerability and super intellect able to project by the eyes bursts term optical, fly and also the companion of Silver Sorceress of Assemblers. The Phantasm.

----------

